# 'sta poraccia che non si arrende.....



## Martoriato (23 Giugno 2021)

Piccolo post di sfogo. Innanzitutto come state ? Spero bene. Faccio un piccolo riassunto delle puntate precedenti....

2013 io sposato,lei sposata. Ci innamoriamo e spediamo i coniugi a quel paese,per fortuna non ci sono figli. Io ci metto un pelino di piu' per i devastanti sensi di colpa ma alla fine tutto va come deve andare.

2014: chiedo la separazione e ricevo un dito medio.
2015 inizia una separazione giudiziale devastante. Iniziata da me,perche' se aspettavo quella stavo ancora sposato.
Nel frattempo nasce mio figlio e siamo felici e contenti. L'ex della mia compagna ha fretta di risposarsi e rifarsi una vita,la mia compagna firma il divorzio in comune col pancione di 8 mesi e gli auguri dell'ex marito che l'anno scorso anche lui ha avuto una figlia ed e' piu' che mai felice.
2016-2017 la causa va avanti e finalmente ottengo la sentenza provvisoria in cui il giudice dice alla mia ex " signora,non stia a rompere le palle che qui abbiamo da lavorare, su". Niente,la causa va avanti fino alla sentenza finale. Ora, e' opportuno sapere che l'88% delle cause di separazione giudiziale si tramuta in consensuale,ma io no,rimango nel 12% pur non avendo il patrimonio di Berlusconi....
2018,2019,2020.....si...2021, sentenza finale : il giudice da' il contentino alla mia ex dicendo che la fine del matrimonio era stata colpa mia ma che economicamente non poteva pretendere nulla, quindi ognuno avanti con la sua vita.
Il mio avvocato parla con l'avvocato della mia ex e quello fa il figo dicendo " dateci 50K euro e vi firmiamo il divorzio....". Il mio avvocato si mette a ridere e domani iniziero' la causa di divorzio giudiziale. Quindi altro tempo e soldi nel cesso.

Ma ora dico,questa poveraccia della mia ex,che da 6 anni si fa vedere in giro con un Mercedes da 40 e passa mila euro e che alla faccia si e' fatta di tutto e di piu' di botox e quanto altro ma ancora non se l'e' caricata nessuno...ma che caxxo di vita si e' scelta ? Cioe'....certe donne,perche' devono infangare il nome delle donne ?

Ho l'esempio di una donna cosi' dalla ex moglie del padre di un mio amico, un signore di 77 anni :  per 35 anni la ex moglie gli ha rotto le palle in tribunale, si e' mangiata via 3 ville sul mare in sardegna tra alcol,gioco d'azzardo e avvocati ed e' morta da sola,povera e odiata da tutti a 70 anni mentre ne dimostrava 15 di piu'..
Purtroppo chi ci soffre di piu' e' la mia compagna che giustamente vorrebbe sposarsi visto che ormai nostro figlio va per i 6 anni.

E questo e' il quanto, brindiamo alle donne con la D maiuscola..... .

Vi aggiorno tra qualche anno quando avro' finalmente il divorzio e mio figlio stara' scegliendo l'universita'..


----------



## spleen (23 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Piccolo post di sfogo. Innanzitutto come state ? Spero bene. Faccio un piccolo riassunto delle puntate precedenti....
> 
> 2013 io sposato,lei sposata. Ci innamoriamo e spediamo i coniugi a quel paese,per fortuna non ci sono figli. Io ci metto un pelino di piu' per i devastanti sensi di colpa ma alla fine tutto va come deve andare.
> 
> ...


Guarda, c'è gente che ha per unico scopo nella vita quello di affermare se stessi a scapito di tutto, degli altri, del denaro, dell'amicizia e del mondo intero.
La tua ex ha trovato nel perseguitarti uno scopo di vita e nulla è più forte di questo, figuriamoci il buonsenso...


----------



## Martoriato (23 Giugno 2021)

Oh si si,e' quello che ho detto alla mia compagna infatti. Tant'e' vero che non appena avro' il mio divorzio,perche' tanto prima o poi lo avro', quella poverina crollera' tutto d'un colpo....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Giugno 2021)

Guarda questo film 








						Qualcuno Da Odiare 1965 Streaming Sub Ita Altadefinizione
					

Guarda! Qualcuno da odiare, Sub Ita Streaming, Film completo gratuito, SUb-ita Qualcuno da odiare gratis 1965 Siamo in un lager giapponese. Il tenente Grey, res




					streamingitafilm.rocks


----------



## bettypage (24 Giugno 2021)

Puoi ritenerti molto fortunato, non





Martoriato ha detto:


> Piccolo post di sfogo. Innanzitutto come state ? Spero bene. Faccio un piccolo riassunto delle puntate precedenti....
> 
> 2013 io sposato,lei sposata. Ci innamoriamo e spediamo i coniugi a quel paese,per fortuna non ci sono figli. Io ci metto un pelino di piu' per i devastanti sensi di colpa ma alla fine tutto va come deve andare.
> 
> ...


Che brutta vita, la sua intendo.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Giugno 2021)

Come fai a chiamare poveraccia la donna che hai sposato?


----------



## Vera (24 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Piccolo post di sfogo. Innanzitutto come state ? Spero bene. Faccio un piccolo riassunto delle puntate precedenti....
> 
> 2013 io sposato,lei sposata. Ci innamoriamo e spediamo i coniugi a quel paese,per fortuna non ci sono figli. Io ci metto un pelino di piu' per i devastanti sensi di colpa ma alla fine tutto va come deve andare.
> 
> ...


Te la sei sposata te, mica noi. Devi pensare alle motivazioni che l'hanno spinta a comportarsi da vendicatrice, piuttosto che altro. Già il fatto che i primi anni vivevi con i sensi di colpa la dice lunga.


----------



## Martoriato (24 Giugno 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Come fai a chiamare poveraccia la donna che hai sposato?


E' povera dentro. E' per quello che e' la mia ex. E ovviamente all'epoca fui povero io,ma questo e' il passato,il passato che a quella tapina piace tanto....


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2021)

Io penso che la cosa migliore che può dare il tempo è una prospettiva storica della propria vita che fa vedere le ragioni di tutti.
Questo non significa *giustificare* nessuno.
Lo preciso perché immancabilmente mi viene detto.
La Storia non è un tribunale e il trascorrere del tempo ha già condannato tutti a non poter cambiare niente.
Se si cerca di stabilire che noi siamo i buoni, inevitabilmente chi ci ha contrastato sarà cattivo.
Ma ci si affanna a volersi considerare i buoni, perché vediamo la realtà da noi costruita, vogliamo vederla, buona.
Scegliere a ogni passo comporta scartare. Io mi sentivo a disagio al mercato perché scegliere di comprare a un banco, significava scartare gli altri e mi dispiaceva. 
Poi ho accettato il mercato.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2021)

Non ho mai compreso l’accanimento in certe situazioni però devo dire che il tuo modo di porti un pochino mi fa comprendere tua moglie
Non so cosa esattamente mi irrita ma qualcosa c’è 
Sorvolo sulla tua compagna che punta i piedi per farsi sposare


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2021)

Secondo me farebbe a tanti se non tutti un periodo di lavoro presso un tribunale, sezione civile o penale a scelta.


----------



## Lostris (24 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Non ho mai compreso l’accanimento in certe situazioni* però devo dire che il tuo modo di porti un pochino mi fa comprendere tua moglie
> Non so cosa esattamente mi irrita ma qualcosa c’è
> Sorvolo sulla tua compagna che punta i piedi per farsi sposare


 tu faresti peggio se pensassi di avere le tue ragioni


----------



## Martoriato (24 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho mai compreso l’accanimento in certe situazioni però devo dire che il tuo modo di porti un pochino mi fa comprendere tua moglie
> Non so cosa esattamente mi irrita ma qualcosa c’è
> Sorvolo sulla tua compagna che punta i piedi per farsi sposare


In realta' la mia compagna non punta i piedi per farsi sposare,semplicemente e' stufa di avere sempre questa situazione che non ha una sua via definitiva quando dall'altra parte ci potrebbe essere benissimo del buon senso e firmare e addio per sempre.
Per intenderci la mia ex moglie e' cosi' inviperita perche' e' la seconda volta che in vita sua viene scaricata per un altra,la prima volta a 2 mesi dall'altare e la seconda volta 5 anni dopo l'altare con me. Ci puo' stare essere incavolate...ma sono passati 8 anni..dai su...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> tu faresti peggio se pensassi di avere le tue ragioni


Non economicamente


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> In realta' la mia compagna non punta i piedi per farsi sposare,semplicemente e' stufa di avere sempre questa situazione che non ha una sua via definitiva quando dall'altra parte ci potrebbe essere benissimo del buon senso e firmare e addio per sempre.
> Per intenderci la mia ex moglie e' cosi' inviperita perche' e' la seconda volta che in vita sua viene scaricata per un altra,la prima volta a 2 mesi dall'altare e la seconda volta 5 anni dopo l'altare con me. Ci puo' stare essere incavolate...ma sono passati 8 anni..dai su...


Può essere stufa quanto vuole, l’ultima cosa che dovrebbe fare, visto che già mi sembri bello incasinato, è fartelo pesare. 
State insieme avete un figlio direi che anche se non si sposa non muore


----------



## Lostris (24 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non economicamente


Ah beh, allora…


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ah beh, allora…


Be fare anni di tribunale lo trovo assurdo soprattutto per una questione economica
Sul resto sicuramente non mollerei di una virgola se sapessi di essere in maniera oggettiva dalla parte della ragione. Tradirei me stessa.


----------



## Lostris (24 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be fare anni di tribunale lo trovo assurdo soprattutto per una questione economica
> Sul resto sicuramente non mollerei di una virgola se sapessi di essere in maniera oggettiva dalla parte della ragione. Tradirei me stessa.


Ma non è il tribunale o la questione economica.
Per me è proprio lo spendere energie e trarre soddisfazione dal farla pagare a qualcuno.. che non capisco.
In qualsiasi modo e su qualunque terreno. poi protratto nel tempo, ancora meno.

A torto, ma nemmeno a ragione.

Intendiamoci, non è che se subisco un torto (o quello che è) porgo l’altra guancia o non mi incazzo.
L’istinto - per reazione- di vedere l’altro “soffrire” ce l’ho eccome, ma dopo un primo momento, superata la voglia di picchiarlo, mi è più salutare andare oltre.

Sarà che sono pigra.. ma non sono vendicativa.

Il che non significa che non tragga un sottile piacere al compiersi della legge del karma, quando si verifica.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Giugno 2021)

@Martoriato  quanto hai speso finora di avvocati?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non è il tribunale o la questione economica.
> Per me è proprio lo spendere energie e trarre soddisfazione dal farla pagare a qualcuno.. che non capisco.
> In qualsiasi modo e su qualunque terreno. poi protratto nel tempo, ancora meno.
> 
> ...


Appunto dipende da cosa ti è salutare 
Per me mollare il colpo non è salutare. Mi sento ancora più sminuita. 
Al karma ho smesso di crederci da circa 10 anni 
Che il male torna è una cazzata di proporzioni bibbliche. Oppure sono stata sfortunata.


----------



## perplesso (24 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @Martoriato  quanto hai speso finora di avvocati?


troppo


----------



## Martoriato (24 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @Martoriato  quanto hai speso finora di avvocati?


13K euro. Lei so che ne ha spesi una 20ina. Piu' 13K euro di investigatore privato 8 anni fa dopo che erano 6 mesi che ci eravamo lasciati.


----------



## Martoriato (24 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Be fare anni di tribunale lo trovo assurdo soprattutto per una questione economica
> Sul resto sicuramente non mollerei di una virgola se sapessi di essere in maniera oggettiva dalla parte della ragione. Tradirei me stessa.


Il tribunale le ha gia' dato ragione. Lo ha scritto sulla sentenza " tuo marito ti ha tradito,il matrimonio e' finito per colpa sua,giustizia e' fatta, contenta ? " . Come mi ha detto un altro avvocato donna da cui ho chiesto un altro consulto " la signora adesso lo potra' dire al bar alle amiche,sara' contenta cosi'.."


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> 13K euro. Lei so che ne ha spesi una 20ina. Piu' 13K euro di investigatore privato 8 anni fa dopo che erano 6 mesi che ci eravamo lasciati.


Scusa la domanda??ma perché l' investigatore privato se vi eravate già lasciati e l hai oltretutto tradita tu?


----------



## Lostris (24 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda??ma perché l' investigatore privato se vi eravate già lasciati e l hai oltretutto tradita tu?


Io ho capito che l’investigatore l’ha assunto appunto lei.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io ho capito che l’investigatore l’ha assunto appunto lei.


Mmmm...io ho proprio capito che lo ha preso lui...e a lei ha detto che ha speso 20 mila...
Aspettiamo lui
Al di là di tutto...hanno speso un botto


----------



## Nocciola (24 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Il tribunale le ha gia' dato ragione. Lo ha scritto sulla sentenza " tuo marito ti ha tradito,il matrimonio e' finito per colpa sua,giustizia e' fatta, contenta ? " . Come mi ha detto un altro avvocato donna da cui ho chiesto un altro consulto " la signora adesso lo potra' dire al bar alle amiche,sara' contenta cosi'.."


Non ho capito cosa c’ehtra con il mio intervento


----------



## Martoriato (24 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda??ma perché l' investigatore privato se vi eravate già lasciati e l hai oltretutto tradita tu?


...e che ne so..vallo a sapere. Cosi ha fatto...


----------



## Martoriato (24 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mmmm...io ho proprio capito che lo ha preso lui...e a lei ha detto che ha speso 20 mila...
> Aspettiamo lui
> Al di là di tutto...hanno speso un botto


No no,lo ha preso lei. Che mi fregava a me di prendere l'investigatore..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No no,lo ha preso lei. Che mi fregava a me di prendere l'investigatore..


Non era chiarissimo...
Infatti non sarebbe stato logico prenderlo tu...


----------



## Foglia (24 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> 13K euro. Lei so che ne ha spesi una 20ina. Piu' 13K euro di investigatore privato 8 anni fa dopo che erano 6 mesi che ci eravamo lasciati.


Hai avuto l'addebito della separazione e non le hai rimborsato le spese (almeno quelle legali)? Strano


----------



## Martoriato (24 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hai avuto l'addebito della separazione e non le hai rimborsato le spese (almeno quelle legali)? Strano


Guarda,mi sono stupito anche io e per qualche giorno ho letto e riletto la sentenza prima di esserne ben sicuro. Ho avuto un addebito " morale" e ho perso qualsiasi diritto nei suoi confronti in caso di sua morte prematura o improvviso bisogno di avere un mantenimento,ma per il resto il giudice ha detto molto chiaramente che ognuno avrebbe pagato il suo e che nulla era dovuto a nessuno.


----------



## Foglia (24 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Guarda,mi sono stupito anche io e per qualche giorno ho letto e riletto la sentenza prima di esserne ben sicuro. Ho avuto un addebito " morale" e ho perso qualsiasi diritto nei suoi confronti in caso di sua morte prematura o improvviso bisogno di avere un mantenimento,ma per il resto il giudice ha detto molto chiaramente che ognuno avrebbe pagato il suo e che nulla era dovuto a nessuno.


Strano appunto perché l'addebito dovrebbe comportare la perdita dei diritti successori (come dici) è appunto il rimborso delle spese legali. Non ho googlato (o meglio buttato un occhio a norme e giurisprudenza ), ma si vede che il giudice potrà temperare e derogare a quella che mi ricordavo essere una prassi 
Ci guarderò


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> In realta' la mia compagna non punta i piedi per farsi sposare,semplicemente e' stufa di avere sempre questa situazione che non ha una sua via definitiva quando dall'altra parte ci potrebbe essere benissimo del buon senso e firmare e addio per sempre.
> Per intenderci la mia ex moglie e' cosi' inviperita perche' e' la seconda volta che in vita sua viene scaricata per un altra,la prima volta a 2 mesi dall'altare e la seconda volta 5 anni dopo l'altare con me. Ci puo' stare essere incavolate...ma sono passati 8 anni..dai su...


Tua moglie te la sta facendo pagare.
Giustamente o meno, non è una che dimentica o lascia perdere.
Nient'altro.


----------



## Martoriato (25 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Tua moglie te la sta facendo pagare.
> Giustamente o meno, non è una che dimentica o lascia perdere.
> Nient'altro.


E quando si accorgera' che alla fine l'unica rimetterci dal punto di vista esclusivamente esistenziale e di qualita' del vivere e' lei cosa fara ? Mi mettera' una bomba alla macchina ? Povere donne....


----------



## danny (25 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> E quando si accorgera' che alla fine l'unica rimetterci dal punto di vista esclusivamente esistenziale e di qualita' del vivere e' lei cosa fara ? Mi mettera' una bomba alla macchina ? Povere donne....


E' fatta così.
Non vi è nulla di razionale.


----------



## Martoriato (25 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E' fatta così.
> Non vi è nulla di razionale.


Mi stupisce il mio avvocato che ormai ha quasi 60 anni e che di cose ne ha viste che mi dice " ma non capisco perche' dovrebbe fare cosi,non c'e' proprio ragione !! ". E io che glielo spiego il perche' ma no,nulla, non ci crede. Che dormisse sereno che mi sa che qualche altra rata del Range Rover se la trova pagata....


----------



## Vera (25 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> E quando si accorgera' che alla fine l'unica rimetterci dal punto di vista esclusivamente esistenziale e di qualita' del vivere e' lei cosa fara ? Mi mettera' una bomba alla macchina ? Povere donne....


Povere donne però tu intanto sei bello che andato


----------



## Skorpio (25 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Oh si si,e' quello che ho detto alla mia compagna infatti. Tant'e' vero che non appena avro' il mio divorzio,perche' tanto prima o poi lo avro', quella poverina crollera' tutto d'un colpo....


Io però... Al posto tuo... più che di preoccuparmi di quella poverina, quando divorzierete, mi preoccuperei per me

nel senso che così a occhio e croce, la tua nuova compagna non aspetta altro che aver campo libero per dedicarsi con calma a sbranarti la vita, senza dover dividere con nessuna

Però.. è una sensazione mia personale questa, eh

Nemmeno ci colgo sempre, solo una novantasettina di volte su cento


----------



## Martoriato (26 Giugno 2021)

[


Skorpio ha detto:


> Io però... Al posto tuo... più che di preoccuparmi di quella poverina, quando divorzierete, mi preoccuperei per me
> 
> nel senso che così a occhio e croce, la tua nuova compagna non aspetta altro che aver campo libero per dedicarsi con calma a sbranarti la vita, senza dover dividere con nessuna
> 
> ...


Felice di essere nel rimanente 3% 

La mia compagna e' la mia vita,il mio amore,il mio sole che si alza solo per me ogni mattina. Senza di lei non sarei nulla,niente. Da quando viviamo assieme non abbiamo dormito separati nemmeno una notte, e se le circostanze dovessero costringerci a farlo sarei disposto a guidare tutta la notte per tornare a casa . La mia vita e' sua, la sua vita e'  mia. Possiamo stare ore ed ore senza rivolgerci la parola perche' impegnati ognuno nelle proprie cose, ma dobbiamo essere sempre assieme, sempre. Non potrei nemmeno lontanamente immaginare il resto della mia vita senza di lei, e' grazie a lei che ho capito il senso della frase di mia madre che qualche anno fa disse a mio padre " spero di morire prima di te,perche' non vorrei mai vederti soffrire e morire lentamente in qualche letto di ospedale." E' la prima donna della mia vita che invade i miei sogni erotici. Sempre lei, solo lei. Tutto il resto e' noia. Perche' quando ci siamo baciati per la prima volta in quell'aprile del 2013, dopo 10 minuti sono dovuto correre nel bagno dell'ufficio e mi sono messo a piangere. Un pianto violento,felice e spaventato,spaventato di questa cosa incredibile che mi stava accadendo.

Buona vita


----------



## Lostris (27 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Felice di essere nel rimanente 3%
> ...


Mi è mancata l’aria a leggerti.

E guarda che io quando sto bene amo condividere anche tanto tempo con chi amo..


----------



## Skorpio (27 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Felice di essere nel rimanente 3%
> ...


A questo punto.. direi che sei sicuramente nel 3% .

E quindi possiamo tornare a preoccuparci di quella poveretta della tua ex moglie, e di cosa sarà di lei quando crollerà, capendo finalmente che dovrà rassegnarsi..

Forse si lascerà andare.. e magari diverrà una senza tetto di quelle che puzzano di vino .. che girano per le stazioni a rompere i coglioni alla gente perbene

O forse chissà.. si butterà sullo spirituale, e magari andrà coi testimoni di Geova a giro a dire alla gente:" oh.. ma lo hai visto come va male il mondo? Come va male ora mica è mai andato eh? Ma una via d'uscita c'è eh? Eh oh! Certo che c'è! iscriviti ai testimoni di Geova, che siamo forti come delle bestie noialtri"

Chissà che succederà quando crollerà..

Reggiamoci forte


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Felice di essere nel rimanente 3%
> ...


Un incubo…togli il respiro. E non in positivo


----------



## Foglia (27 Giugno 2021)

.... Mi sono per un attimo immedesimata nella prospettiva, un domani, di trovarne uno così.
Dire che mi mancherebbe l'aria è un eufemismo.


----------



## Tachidoz (27 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Felice di essere nel rimanente 3%
> ...


Amatevi, ma non tramutate l'amore in un legame. Lasciate piuttosto che sia un mare in movimento tra le sponde opposte delle vostre anime. Colmate a vicenda le vostre coppe,
ma non bevete da una stessa coppa. Scambiatevi il pane, ma non mangiate da un solo pane. Cantate e danzate insieme e insieme siate felici, ma fate in modo che ognuno di voi sia anche solo, come sono sole le corde di un liuto, sebbene vibrino alla stessa musica.
Mettetevi fianco a fianco, ma non troppo vicini. Perché la quercia non vive all'ombra del cipresso.”
KHALIL GIBRAN


----------



## Vera (27 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Felice di essere nel rimanente 3%
> ...


Aiuto.


----------



## Martoriato (27 Giugno 2021)

Tachidoz ha detto:


> Amatevi, ma non tramutate l'amore in un legame. Lasciate piuttosto che sia un mare in movimento tra le sponde opposte delle vostre anime. Colmate a vicenda le vostre coppe,
> ma non bevete da una stessa coppa. Scambiatevi il pane, ma non mangiate da un solo pane. Cantate e danzate insieme e insieme siate felici, ma fate in modo che ognuno di voi sia anche solo, come sono sole le corde di un liuto, sebbene vibrino alla stessa musica.
> *Mettetevi fianco a fianco, ma non troppo vicini.* Perché la quercia non vive all'ombra del cipresso.”
> KHALIL GIBRAN


Come le colonne. Bellissima,l'avevo letta da qualche parte.


----------



## Martes (27 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Piccolo post di sfogo. Innanzitutto come state ? Spero bene. Faccio un piccolo riassunto delle puntate precedenti....
> 
> 2013 io sposato,lei sposata. *Ci innamoriamo e spediamo i coniugi a quel paese*,per fortuna non ci sono figli. Io ci metto un pelino di piu' per i devastanti sensi di colpa ma alla fine tutto va come deve andare.
> 
> ...


Senza giudizio, giuro. 

Leggendoti io capisco questo: ti sei sposato e solo dopo hai incontrato la donna della tua tua vita.

Capita, eccome se capita.

Ma del tuo matrimonio prima di questo incontro che dici? Ti va di raccontarlo? Com'è che vi siete sposati? 

Perché il grassetto è un po' semplicistico persino per me che ho sempre scelto di non sposarmi: si tratta di legami affettivi importanti, non della salumeria di fiducia che può venir surclassata dal nuovo negozio a fianco e chi s'è visto s'è visto.

Mi interessa il tuo punto di partenza, più che i conseguenti movimenti della poveraccia.
Se ti va, ovvio


----------



## Brunetta (27 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Felice di essere nel rimanente 3%
> ...


Sembra bello, ma è la descrizione di un rapporto simbiotico che mima quello dell’infante con la madre.
Singolare che si sia rivelato al primo bacio


----------



## Martoriato (27 Giugno 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Senza giudizio, giuro.
> 
> Leggendoti io capisco questo: ti sei sposato e solo dopo hai incontrato la donna della tua tua vita.
> 
> ...


Guarda,sinceramente non mi va piu' che tanto di raccontarlo perche' ormai appartiene ad un altro me,un me di cui mi sono dimeticato.  E' stato solo un brutto errore sia da parte mia che da parte della mia ex, tutto qui,un errore che pero' sono stato contento di aver fatto. Potrei dirti altro ma sarebbe facile " parlare bene" solo di me stesso e di quello che ho provato e voluto fare per far funzionare la cosa, quando invece sarebbe corretto che anche la mia ex moglie dicesse le sue nei miei confronti. Mi verrebbe facile dire che oggi la stessa su instagram a 46 anni posta foto di lei avvinghiata a suo padre e scrive " l'unico uomo della mia vita" e via di cuoricini, ma ancora capisci che sarebbe un bersaglio troppo facile.

Le cose che mi sono rimaste di quel matrimonio sono questi ricordi a sprazzi di alberghi a Dubai o New York, shopping in costose ed inutili boutiques di Londra o Parigi etc....tutte situazioni che erano solo una fuga dalla vita reale. Se ci ripenso mi viene la nausea. Poi ho cominciato a stare veramente male, ad avere infiammazioni cutanee ed apnee notturne,ma a quel punto la vita ha voluto farmi un regalo....


----------



## Ulisse (28 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> La mia compagna e' la mia vita,il mio amore,il mio sole che si alza solo per me ogni mattina. Senza di lei non sarei nulla,niente. Da quando viviamo assieme non abbiamo dormito separati nemmeno una notte, e se le circostanze dovessero costringerci a farlo sarei disposto a guidare tutta la notte per tornare a casa . La mia vita e' sua, la sua vita e' mia
> :



Mi è venuta la fame d'aria al solo leggere.
quasi peggio del mio sommergibile.
non mi ci vedo proprio in una relazione del genere



Martoriato ha detto:


> per i devastanti sensi di colpa


qua mi confondi...mi sarò perso qualche cosa??
Come al solito.
Aggiungerei.


----------



## perplesso (28 Giugno 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Mi è venuta la fame d'aria al solo leggere.
> quasi peggio del mio sommergibile.


l'altra sera ha ridato la puntata di CSI Las Vegas dove rapiscono uno dei membri della squadra e lo seppelliscono vivo.   mi sei venuto in mente


----------



## Carola (29 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Felice di essere nel rimanente 3%
> ...


madre mia che ansia 
X carità buon  x te io mi sentirei soffocare e dire che sono molto innamorata anche io eh


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> Felice di essere nel rimanente 3%
> ...


Bello.
Non ho mai vissuto una cosa così e per questo ti invidio.
Mi manca proprio questa esperienza, ma non credo più ormai di poterla vivere.
È un'emozione forte e come tutte le emozioni forti mi attrae.
Io mi sento soffocato al contrario.
Tutto troppo aereo, ormai, quello che noto attorno.
Prevedibilissimo. 
Come direbbe Califano.. .


----------



## Lostris (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> *Bello.*
> Non ho mai vissuto una cosa così e per questo ti invidio.
> Mi manca proprio questa esperienza, ma non credo più ormai di poterla vivere.
> È un'emozione forte e come tutte le emozioni forti mi attrae.
> ...


Notare che tutte le donne sono state male a leggerlo   

Le emozioni forti le provi anche in rapporti più equilibrati.


----------



## Carola (30 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Notare che tutte le donne sono state male a leggerlo
> 
> Le emozioni forti le provi anche in rapporti più equilibrati.


condivido


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Notare che tutte le donne sono state male a leggerlo
> 
> Le emozioni forti le provi anche in rapporti più equilibrati.


Sì, ma tutte le donne qui hanno amanti o hanno avuto compagni con amanti o relazioni complicate.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma tutte le donne qui hanno amanti o hanno avuto compagni con amanti o relazioni complicate.


E cosa c’entra? 
Se avessimo avuto un rapporto così avremmo avuto più amanti per la gran necessità di ossigeno


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E cosa c’entra?
> Se avessimo avuto un rapporto così avremmo avuto più amanti per la gran necessità di ossigeno


Appunto.
È una necessità vostra.
Per quanto mi riguarda non ho bisogno di ossigeno se sto bene con una persona.
Ieri sera dopo mezz'ora a parlare con una tipa mi mancava l'aria. Se accade, il problema non è l'approccio  e il rapporto ma la persona.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Appunto.
> È una necessità vostra.
> Per quanto mi riguarda non ho bisogno di ossigeno se sto bene con una persona.
> Ieri sera dopo mezz'ora a parlare con una tipa mi mancava l'aria. Se accade, il problema non è l'approccio  e il rapporto ma la persona.


Ma come fai a star bene in un rapporto così soffocante? Questo è il problema


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma come fai a star bene in un rapporto così soffocante? Questo è il problema


Ti deve piacere molto l'altro,  credo. 
Secondo me se ti senti soffocare, quella persona lì non ti coinvolge né ti sconvolge più di tanto. 
Sinceramente, non ho mai provato questa sensazione né quella opposta, forse perché non mi sono mai lasciato andare abbastanza. 
Le persone mi hanno sempre fatto un po' paura. 
E non è positivo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ti deve piacere molto l'altro,  credo.
> Secondo me se ti senti soffocare, quella persona lì non ti coinvolge né ti sconvolge più di tanto.
> Sinceramente, non ho mai provato questa sensazione né quella opposta, forse perché non mi sono mai lasciato andare abbastanza.
> Le persone mi hanno sempre fatto un po' paura.
> E non è positivo.


Ma io spero di non avere mai un rapporto così, a parte che scapperei a gambe levate 
E ti assicuro che sono stata molto ma molto innamorata


----------



## Foglia (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ti deve piacere molto l'altro,  credo.
> Secondo me se ti senti soffocare, quella persona lì non ti coinvolge né ti sconvolge più di tanto.
> Sinceramente, non ho mai provato questa sensazione né quella opposta, forse perché non mi sono mai lasciato andare abbastanza.
> Le persone mi hanno sempre fatto un po' paura.
> E non è positivo.


Ma altro che paura che avrei di qualcuno che non volesse mai separarsi da me.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma altro che paura che avrei di qualcuno che non volesse mai separarsi da me.


Per separarsi bisogna prima unirsi.


----------



## Foglia (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Per separarsi bisogna prima unirsi.


E quindi? 
A me la sola idea che qualcuno guidi come un disperato tutta la notte per non stare in un albergo per una sera mi fa venire l'angoscia. Stava parlando di tragedie se per una volta capita che non dormono insieme, tanto per dirne una.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Per separarsi bisogna prima unirsi.


Non capisco se non capisci o fai finta di non capire 
Si può essere uniti e amare senza essere asfissianti


----------



## Carola (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma tutte le donne qui hanno amanti o hanno avuto compagni con amanti o relazioni complicate.


ma cosa c entra
Uno così ti fa venire voglia dell amante altroché


----------



## Carola (30 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E cosa c’entra?
> Se avessimo avuto un rapporto così avremmo avuto più amanti per la gran necessità di ossigeno


ho appena scritto stessa cosa


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non capisco se non capisci o fai finta di non capire
> Si può essere uniti e amare senza essere asfissianti


Ma certo. 
È che secondo me se ti senti soffocare qualcosa non va... 
Se una persona mi dice che si sente soffocare da uno che ama, penso che se la stia raccontando. 
Provare quella sensazione non è propriamente indice di gradimento del rapporto. 
Insisto che se stai bene con qualcuno l'ultima sensazione che provi è proprio questa. 
E più che concentrarmi sul rapporto, valuterei la persona.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma cosa c entra
> Uno così ti fa venire voglia dell amante altroché


Nel tuo caso è accaduto il contrario. 
L'amante è una scelta moooolto indipendente dal tipo con cui si sta. 
La voglia se c'è c'è comunque. 
Se non c'è non ce la si inventa perché si sta con un personaggio dei film di Verdone.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> È che secondo me se ti senti soffocare qualcosa non va...
> Se una persona mi dice che si sente soffocare da uno che ama, penso che se la stia raccontando.
> Provare quella sensazione non è propriamente indice di gradimento del rapporto.
> ...


Perché per te amare è quello scritto da @Martoriato. Per me quello non lo è 
Quello è vivere in simbiosi


----------



## Foglia (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> È che secondo me se ti senti soffocare qualcosa non va...
> Se una persona mi dice che si sente soffocare da uno che ama, penso che se la stia raccontando.
> Provare quella sensazione non è propriamente indice di gradimento del rapporto.
> ...


Ma CHIUNQUE sarebbe soffocante, se mi stesse appresso come un'appendice a 24h  , se vedesse me come la sua ragione esclusiva di vita, e al contempo mi vedesse girare attorno a lui come un satellite.
Sfiderei bene che qualcosa non andrebbe. Mancherebbe spazio individuale.


----------



## Carola (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso è accaduto il contrario.
> L'amante è una scelta moooolto indipendente dal tipo con cui si sta.
> La voglia se c'è c'è comunque.
> Se non c'è non ce la si inventa perché si sta con un personaggio dei film di Verdone.


ma cosa c entra 
Un rapporto così e asfissiante meglio  allora lontanti ma nn scherziamo manco una notte da separati e tutte ste manfrine
Si parlava di questa tipologia di rapporto  che non è sana x la maggior parte di noi
Poi se a te starebbe bene pace


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché per te amare è quello scritto da @Martoriato. Per me quello non lo è
> Quello è vivere in simbiosi


Io non sto parlando di amore.
Parlo del piacere di stare con una persona.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma cosa c entra
> Un rapporto così e asfissiante meglio  allora lontanti ma nn scherziamo manco una notte da separati e tutte ste manfrine
> Si parlava di questa tipologia di rapporto  che non è sana x la maggior parte di noi
> Poi se a te starebbe bene pace


boh.
e chi l'ha mai provato?
Alla fine, una vita di corna tra i miei, con le donne che ho avuto, ricevute e date, e di calcolata distanza.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io non sto parlando di amore.
> Parlo del piacere di stare con una persona.


E quello secondo te è piacere?
Non avere un’identità ?
Stare bene con qualcuno non vuol dire starci insieme h24


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ma certo.
> È che secondo me se ti senti soffocare qualcosa non va...
> Se una persona mi dice che si sente soffocare da uno che ama, penso che se la stia raccontando.
> Provare quella sensazione non è propriamente indice di gradimento del rapporto.
> ...


identifico questa necessità di "totalizzarsi" a vicenda come un esigenza da amori adolescenziali, fortunatamente non lo siamo più.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> boh.
> e chi l'ha mai provato?
> Alla fine, una vita di corna tra i miei, con le donne che ho avuto, ricevute e date, e di calcolata distanza.


Ma meno male che non l’hai mai provato 
Io ringrazio Dio di non aver incontrato un uomo così. A parte che sarebbe durata 2 gg


----------



## Lostris (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io non sto parlando di amore.
> Parlo del piacere di stare con una persona.


Presenza e assenza sono fondamentali, non solo complementari in una relazione. 

Devi provare anche la mancanza di qualcuno.
Che nulla toglie al piacere di stare con una persona...anzi.


----------



## Carola (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> boh.
> e chi l'ha mai provato?
> Alla fine, una vita di corna tra i miei, con le donne che ho avuto, ricevute e date, e di calcolata distanza.


ma io di provarlo non ci tengo sinceramente
Vabbè  de gustibus


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> E quello secondo te è piacere?
> Non avere un’identità ?
> Stare bene con qualcuno non vuol dire starci insieme h24


24h non ci sta nessuno. 
Ma se la sensazione che si prova è il soffocamento in un rapporto, direi che parlare d'amore o di altro non ha, senso. Non ci stai bene insieme. E finisce lì. 
È un sintomo di un rapporto con una persona che non interessa più. Fine della storia.


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Presenza e assenza sono fondamentali, non solo complementari in una relazione.
> 
> Devi provare anche la mancanza di qualcuno.
> Che nulla toglie al piacere di stare con una persona...anzi.


Questo è giusto.


----------



## Lostris (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> 24h non ci sta nessuno.
> Ma se la sensazione che si prova è il soffocamento in un rapporto, direi che parlare d'amore o di altro non ha, senso. Non ci stai bene insieme. E finisce lì.
> È un sintomo di un rapporto con una persona che non interessa più. Fine della storia.


Tu non contempli amare qualcuno e contemporaneamente desiderare di mantenere degli spazi tuoi?
(che non significa starci male insieme..)


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> identifico questa necessità di "totalizzarsi" a vicenda come un esigenza da amori adolescenziali, fortunatamente non lo siamo più.


Non lo so se possa considerarsi una fortuna.



Lostris ha detto:


> Tu non contempli amare qualcuno e contemporaneamente desiderare di mantenere degli spazi tuoi?
> (che non significa starci male insieme..)


Io contemplo il desiderio dell'altro e gli spazi miei. 
Ma non considero la sensazione del soffocamento come qualcosa conseguente al rapporto, ma alla persona. 
Una persona sbagliata ti fa sentire nel posto sbagliato anche dopo un'ora che stai con lei. 
La presenza dell'altro è costante anche nell'assenza, perché è alimentata dal desiderio.


----------



## Lostris (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io contemplo il desiderio dell'altro e gli spazi miei.
> Ma non considero la sensazione del soffocamento come qualcosa conseguente al rapporto, ma alla persona.
> Una persona sbagliata ti fa sentire nel posto sbagliato anche dopo un'ora che stai con lei.
> La presenza dell'altro è costante anche nell'assenza, perché è alimentata dal desiderio.


Questo sì.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> 24h non ci sta nessuno.
> Ma se la sensazione che si prova è il soffocamento in un rapporto, direi che parlare d'amore o di altro non ha, senso. Non ci stai bene insieme. E finisce lì.
> È un sintomo di un rapporto con una persona che non interessa più. Fine della storia.


Se un rapporto è soffocante lo è 
È sintomo di un rapporto non sano 
Mentre sembra che per te sia l’ideale se due si amano


----------



## danny (30 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se un rapporto è soffocante lo è
> È sintomo di un rapporto non sano
> Mentre sembra che per te sia l’ideale se due si amano


È sano ciò che ti fa stare sereno. 
Sempre. 
Se una persona ti fa sentire soffocata, non guarderei al rapporto, ma al fatto che probabilmente con quella persona non stai più bene.
Se guardo al rapporto,  sto cercando probabilmente una scappatoia.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> È sano ciò che ti fa stare sereno.
> Sempre.
> Se una persona ti fa sentire soffocata, non guarderei al rapporto, ma al fatto che probabilmente con quella persona non stai più bene.
> Se guardo al rapporto,  sto cercando probabilmente una scappatoia.


Concordo 
Sei tu che hai detto “bello”. Vuol dire che tu saresti sereno in un rappprto così 
Tutte qui hanno detto di no


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so se possa considerarsi una fortuna.


Si, è una fortuna, a patto che ci sia stata una evoluzione e non un rifiuto, che non la si rinneghi e/o rimpianga.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2021)

Altro che adolescenziale, è una modalità fusionale che riproduce il rapporto madre-figlio.


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altro che adolescenziale, è una modalità fusionale che riproduce il rapporto madre-figlio.


...allora è uno schema che viene riproposto nei primi amorazzi adolescenziali, anche perchè quello si conosce


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...allora è uno schema che viene riproposto nei primi amorazzi adolescenziali, anche perchè quello si conosce


Mmm per me nei primi amori adolescenziali (se non si ha già la ricerca del modello infantile) è più un rispecchiamento


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2021)

cioè?


----------



## perplesso (30 Giugno 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma come fai a star bene in un rapporto così soffocante? Questo è il problema


se sei un vampiro emozionale è il tipo di rapporto che cerchi, sennò non hai bisogno di amanti perchè uno/a così al fianco ti dura quanto il famoso gatto in tangenziale


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> cioè?


“Andiamo insieme a vedere Vasco (o chi per lui) wow!” 
Non un riconoscimento di essere due persone diverse e desiderio di conoscersi.


----------



## patroclo (30 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “Andiamo insieme a vedere Vasco (o chi per lui) wow!”
> Non un riconoscimento di essere due persone diverse e desiderio di conoscersi.


ma questo non c'entra necessariamente con il soffocamento di cui sopra


----------



## Brunetta (30 Giugno 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ma questo non c'entra necessariamente con il soffocamento di cui sopra


Infatti il soffocamento per me non è adolescenziale


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Concordo
> Sei tu che hai detto “bello”. Vuol dire che tu saresti sereno in un rappprto così
> Tutte qui hanno detto di no


Vuol dire che avrei voluto provare nella vita un rapporto così.
Perché non l'ho mai avuto.
Nessuna si è mai stracciata le vesti per me.
Anzi.



Lostris ha detto:


> Tu non contempli amare qualcuno e contemporaneamente desiderare di mantenere degli spazi tuoi?
> (che non significa starci male insieme..)


Io lo contemplo, assolutamente.
E' il mio modello.
Il problema è che è sempre stato solo sulla carta.



patroclo ha detto:


> Si, è una fortuna, a patto che ci sia stata una evoluzione e non un rifiuto, che non la si rinneghi e/o *rimpianga*.


Non ho un buon rapporto con la mia adolescenza, per cui non so che dirti.
E' iniziata con un suicidio in famiglia.
Io me la ricordo solo come un brutto periodo.
I miei ricordi belli partono dai 18, 19.
Però anche tra i ricordi belli se vado a scovare trovo tante cose frustranti che non ho proprio rimpianti.
Più cha altro vorrei avuto un'altra vita altrove, diversa, con gente differente.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti il soffocamento per me non è adolescenziale


Io per soffocamento intendo quello ben descritto da Verdone.
Ma anche quello di stare con una persona snervante, puntigliosa, rompicoglioni, sminuente, esigente, egoista etc.
Quando è così, non è il rapporto il problema.
Se ci si chiede come possano persone così avere ugualmente qualcuno accanto io rispondo che non tutte le persone si presentano come sono.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Vuol dire che avrei voluto provare nella vita un rapporto così.
> Perché non l'ho mai avuto.
> Nessuna si è mai stracciata le vesti per me.
> Anzi.


Ecco io sono certa di non volerlo  un rapporto così e soprattutto di non volere nessuno che  si stracci le vesti. E nulla c’entra secondo me con il piacere o no una persona. È un rapporto simbiotico che mi fa paura oltre al fatto che mi sembra da persone insicure



danny ha detto:


> Io lo contemplo, assolutamente.
> E' il mio modello.
> Il problema è che è sempre stato solo sulla carta.


Auguri! Non penso ci siano così tante donne  che desiderino un rapporto così e ne hai avuto la prova qui 
Metterei in guardia anche i miei figli da  un rapporto simile


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io per soffocamento intendo quello ben descritto da Verdone.
> Ma anche quello di stare con una persona snervante, puntigliosa, rompicoglioni, sminuente, esigente, egoista etc.
> Quando è così, non è il rapporto il problema.
> Se ci si chiede come possano persone così avere ugualmente qualcuno accanto io rispondo che non tutte le persone si presentano come sono.


Condivido, l'errore di chi sta accanto è l'assecondare pur di non avere rotture di coglioni 
Questo permette all'altro di esagerare ogni volta di più


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Auguri! Non penso ci siano così tante donne  che desiderino un rapporto così e ne hai avuto la prova qui
> Metterei in guardia anche i miei figli da  un rapporto simile


Ma neanche l'opposto è desiderabile.
Il problema è che un rapporto equilibrato ti risolve la vita, ma perché questo avvenga, le persone coinvolte devono essere meno egoiste della media.
Il che non è assolutamente frequente.
Quando mi parli di "qui" io ti rispondo che l'egoismo nelle nostre storie è entrato a pioggia battente, infatti stiamo stati traditi o abbiamo tradito.
Non dico che sia male, perché in fin dei conti pensare a sé stessi ti salva come persona dalle situazioni di malessere, ma certo non migliora i rapporti con gli altri.
Se guardo la mia vita ho alle spalle tante prove di egoismo altrui.
Da giovane pensavo fosse giusto che ognuno tendesse al meglio per sé, adesso sono consapevole che avrei dovuto pretendere di più da tutti.
Mi è stato dato quello che ho accettato mi fosse dato, non quello che desideravo.
Però vedo, ho visto, che ad altri è arrivato più di ciò che davano, comunque.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Condivido, l'errore di chi sta accanto è l'assecondare pur di non avere rotture di coglioni
> Questo permette all'altro di esagerare ogni volta di più


Anche perché se forzi non ottieni niente.


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho un buon rapporto con la mia adolescenza, per cui non so che dirti.
> E' iniziata con un suicidio in famiglia.
> Io me la ricordo solo come un brutto periodo.
> I miei ricordi belli partono dai 18, 19.
> ...


Credo che nessun periodo della vita sia scevro da frustrazioni.

L’adolescenza, in particolare, è un momento super intenso e pieno di potenziale, ma comunque sempre difficile, tra capire chi si è, affermare se stessi, gli sconvolgimenti ormonali e così via.. soprattutto senza senso della misura e completamente egoriferito.

Per me una frase come quella grassettata non ha senso e trovo pure sia pericolosa.

Perchè è frutto di una disamina a posteriori e cala un desiderio di ora in un tempo impossibile, il passato.

Ora dici che avresti voluto una vita altrove, ma allora, mentre quella vita la vivevi, le cose sono due: o ti andava bene sostanzialmente così, oppure non hai avuto la forza/la volontà di attuare un cambiamento.

Quindi o questo rammarico è solo attuale, oppure non era così forte da spingerti ad una realizzazione diversa.

Nel migliore dei casi perdi solo tempo in pensieri inutili, nel peggiore finisci per biasimare/mortificare ulteriormente te stesso.

Il passato ci sostiene, ci si guarda per ricordarsi dove si è e, se c’è bisogno, per rinforzare la base su cui si poggiano i piedi.. non certo per minarla.

Per me.


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo che nessun periodo della vita sia scevro da frustrazioni.
> 
> L’adolescenza, in particolare, è un momento super intenso e pieno di potenziale, ma comunque sempre difficile, tra capire chi si è, affermare se stessi, gli sconvolgimenti ormonali e così via.. soprattutto senza senso della misura e completamente egoriferito.
> 
> ...


Non cambi i genitori.
Sono assolutamente pensieri inutili, ma a 53 anni un bilancio lo fai, almeno per capire dove hai sbagliato.
Solo che un bilancio è sempre e comunque qualcosa che fai in ritardo.


----------



## patroclo (2 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non ho un buon rapporto con la mia adolescenza, per cui non so che dirti.
> E' iniziata con un suicidio in famiglia.
> Io me la ricordo solo come un brutto periodo.
> I miei ricordi belli partono dai 18, 19.
> ...


Ma guarda che io ho avuto un pessimo rapporto con l'adolescenza. Magari non drammatico come il tuo per eventi esterni.
Ero timido, sfigato, imbranato, schiacciato da personalità famigliari molto forti... anche se ho sprazzi di bei ricordi posso dire che in generale non me la sono proprio goduta.
Ma ero così, la mia famiglia era così...e poi ho trovato la mia strada ho preso le distanze dalle cose che non dipendevano da me. 
So benissimo di aver perso tempo non avendo sviluppato una serie di passioni precoci, mi ero precluso io certe strade.
Non è che è cambiato tutto alla fine dell'adolescenza ( a meno che non sia durata 25 anni  ), il mio matrimonio e alcune scelte lavorative sono indubbiamente figlie di credenze che mi ero portato da quella fase.
Ci posso fare qualcosa? ...no
Sono dispiaciuto? ...ni, tanto mica ci posso fare nulla.
Tanto indietro non si torna, bisogna accettare, elaborare, staccarsi


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io ho avuto un pessimo rapporto con l'adolescenza. Magari non drammatico come il tuo per eventi esterni.
> Ero timido, sfigato, imbranato, schiacciato da personalità famigliari molto forti... anche se ho sprazzi di bei ricordi posso dire che in generale non me la sono proprio goduta.
> Ma ero così, la mia famiglia era così...e poi ho trovato la mia strada ho preso le distanze dalle cose che non dipendevano da me.
> So benissimo di aver perso tempo non avendo sviluppato una serie di passioni precoci, mi ero precluso io certe strade.
> ...


Sì, è così.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Luglio 2021)

Io l' adolescenza me la ricordo veramente come molto bella...la fase sfigata l ho passata anche io...ma perché avevo scelto una compagnia veramente sbagliata posso dire che li le ragazze erano veramente tutte troie (e dimostravano almeno 5 anni in più dell' età reale ...all opposto di me che ne ho sempre dimostrati meno)...e anche in classe ne ho avute parecchie...poi per fortuna sono state tutte bocciate e la situazione è migliorata decisamente!!!
Crescendo è decisamente andata meglio!!!
Però purtroppo...il tipo di adolescenza che ho fatto mi ha portato a fare scelte azzardate per le quali mi sono pentita amaramente...(si gli errori si pagano....)
Me ne sto ancora pentendo e se potessi tornare indietro non le rifarei...
Vedi non andare all' università...
Errore madornale!!!!
Un errore che mi è costato caro...
Mia figlia quasi me lo rinfaccia.....
Non sei andata all università?cosa ti lamenti a fare del lavoro che fai....


----------



## danny (2 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io l' adolescenza me la ricordo veramente come molto bella...la fase sfigata l ho passata anche io...ma perché avevo scelto una compagnia veramente sbagliata posso dire che li le ragazze erano veramente tutte troie (e dimostravano almeno 5 anni in più dell' età reale ...all opposto di me che ne ho sempre dimostrati meno)...e anche in classe ne ho avute parecchie...poi per fortuna sono state tutte bocciate e la situazione è migliorata decisamente!!!
> Crescendo è decisamente andata meglio!!!
> *Però purtroppo...il tipo di adolescenza che ho fatto mi ha portato a fare scelte azzardate per le quali mi sono pentita amaramente...(si gli errori si pagano....)*
> Me ne sto ancora pentendo e se potessi tornare indietro non le rifarei...
> ...


Parlando con la psichiatra che ha in cura mia figlia, è emerso di quanto sia determinante raggiungere un equilibrio nell'adolescenza.
Un accumulo eccessivo di ricordi e periodi negativi pesano enormemente sulla vita adulta.
Una fase negativa, che tutti hanno, aiuta invece a costruire.
Dipende molto dalla durata della fase negativa e da come la si è superata.
Certo è che gl adolescenti hanno il compito di staccarsi dai genitori e la contestazione che  fanno nei loro confronti è assolutamente utile a ciò.
Tua figlia sta facendo il suo percorso ed è corrretto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Parlando con la psichiatra che ha in cura mia figlia, è emerso di quanto sia determinante raggiungere un equilibrio nell'adolescenza.
> Un accumulo eccessivo di ricordi e periodi negativi pesano enormemente sulla vita adulta.
> Una fase negativa, che tutti hanno, aiuta invece a costruire.
> Dipende molto dalla durata della fase negativa e da come la si è superata.
> ...


Si non metto in dubbio che mia figlia stia crescendo...infatti ha ragione...
Sono io la prima ad ammettere di aver sbagliato in certe cose ...se è per questo ...mi rinfaccia anche di non aver fatto il liceo
Ma anche qui ha solo che ragione... 
Infatti ascolta più mia sorella (che ha fatto il liceo e l università )..che me a volte... però ci sta... è un modo di affermarsi...
Come non ammetterà mai che tutti i suggerimenti che le ho dato le siano serviti...
E cmq Danny la psicologa ti ha detto una gran bella verità sulla adolescenza...
Io posso dire a posteriori che avrei dovuto aver avuto meno voglia di crescere in fretta...e ...studiare di più...ma ormai...i giochi sono fatti!


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Luglio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Anche perché se forzi non ottieni niente.


Dipende se l'altro percepisce che inizia a non esserci più sopportazione. 
Mio marito ci prova, si ferma esattamente nel momento che do di matto. 
Se contesto, ma alla fine cedo, non si arresta.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si non metto in dubbio che mia figlia stia crescendo...infatti ha ragione...
> Sono io la prima ad ammettere di aver sbagliato in certe cose ...se è per questo ...mi rinfaccia anche di non aver fatto il liceo
> Ma anche qui ha solo che ragione...
> Infatti ascolta più mia sorella (che ha fatto il liceo e l università )..che me a volte... però ci sta... è un modo di affermarsi...
> ...


Però stoppala.
Non ha il diritto di ribaltare i ruoli. Ti mette alla prova, ma tu devi essere una roccia.
Lei ha paura dei suoi possibili sbagli. Se fai la colpevole, le toglì sicurezza.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però stoppala.
> Non ha il diritto di ribaltare i ruoli. Ti mette alla prova, ma tu devi essere una roccia.
> Lei ha paura dei suoi possibili sbagli. Se fai la colpevole, le toglì sicurezza.


Non ribalta i ruoli...
Ha perfettamente ragione....
Quello che sono ora è imputabile alle scelte che ho fatto cmq in passato...
Se uno potesse tornare indietro magari non rifarebbe gli stessi errori ..

Ma ne parlo con consapevolezza non rimpianti o rimorsi ..

Ho un lavoro di minchia perché non ho voluto continuare gli studi (è innegabile.. )...mia sorella che ha fatto ingegneria...ha un ottimo lavoro (grazie a Dio .. perché di ingegneri cmq disoccupati ce ne sono....)
I miei figli stanno crescendo con questa consapevolezza...
Quindi...se a volte mi dice...non puoi saperlo non hai fatto il liceo ..non ha tutti i torti...
Quello che però lei non ha .. è tutta l esperienza che ho io...(sia nel bene che bel male)
E lo sa benissimo!


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ribalta i ruoli...
> Ha perfettamente ragione....
> Quello che sono ora è imputabile alle scelte che ho fatto cmq in passato...
> Se uno potesse tornare indietro magari non rifarebbe gli stessi errori ..
> ...


Non si deve permettere.
Ma non è un discorso autoritario il mio. È riconoscimento di ruoli.
Una figlia non può giudicare il percorso.
Se tu avessi fatto ingegneria, lei non ci sarebbe.
Certo che se sei tu lamentosa e ti metti nel ruolo di quella che dovrebbe essere consolata per il lavoro di minchia, è ovvio che tua figlia faccia la madre.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ribalta i ruoli...
> Ha perfettamente ragione....
> Quello che sono ora è imputabile alle scelte che ho fatto cmq in passato...
> Se uno potesse tornare indietro magari non rifarebbe gli stessi errori ..
> ...


Leggi https://docs.google.com/document/d/115Iwvs2Z4K80lbF8uujK_Im5ni4G_WIqRcJVhr4QAi4/edit


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si deve permettere.
> Ma non è un discorso autoritario il mio. È riconoscimento di ruoli.
> Una figlia non può giudicare il percorso.
> Se tu avessi fatto ingegneria, lei non ci sarebbe.
> Certo che se sei tu lamentosa e ti metti nel ruolo di quella che dovrebbe essere consolata per il lavoro di minchia, è ovvio che tua figlia faccia la madre.


No no non mi lamento te l' ho detto non ho rimpianti o rimorsi...lo dico solo con consapevolezza...
E lo so anche io che lei non ci sarebbe stata se avessi fatto ingegneria...adesso sarei chissà dove...
Ma preferisco essere qui...
Voglio solo che capiscono che nella vita gli errori si pagano!!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi https://docs.google.com/document/d/115Iwvs2Z4K80lbF8uujK_Im5ni4G_WIqRcJVhr4QAi4/edit


Dopo leggo...adesso non ho abbastanza privacy


----------



## bravagiulia75 (2 Luglio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi https://docs.google.com/document/d/115Iwvs2Z4K80lbF8uujK_Im5ni4G_WIqRcJVhr4QAi4/edit


Beh giusto una lettura leggera estiva


----------



## Vera (2 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No no non mi lamento te l' ho detto non ho rimpianti o rimorsi...lo dico solo con consapevolezza...
> E lo so anche io che lei non ci sarebbe stata se avessi fatto ingegneria...adesso sarei chissà dove...
> Ma preferisco essere qui...
> Voglio solo che capiscono che nella vita gli errori si pagano!!!


Ma non sono errori, sono scelte di vita.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh giusto una lettura leggera estiva


È molto divulgativo. Ma dà una chiave di lettura dei conflitti


----------



## Brunetta (2 Luglio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma non sono errori, sono scelte di vita.


Infatti è non puoi a cinquant’anni (o più) colpevolizzare il te stesso ventenne (o meno) che ha fatto quello che ha potuto.


----------



## ologramma (5 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No no non mi lamento te l' ho detto non ho rimpianti o rimorsi...lo dico solo con consapevolezza...
> E lo so anche io che lei non ci sarebbe stata se avessi fatto ingegneria...adesso sarei chissà dove...
> Ma preferisco essere qui...
> Voglio solo che capiscono che nella vita gli errori si pagano!!!


Perché gli chiami errori? Non lo sono in quanto le scelte fatte allora sono il convincimento che erano giuste per quel tempo ,che nel proseguo ti rammarichi che potevi fare altro prendilo come un gioco mentale se no vi i di rimpianti e si vive male .Prendi il bello di quello che fai e lascia l'altro pensa positivo vale per tutto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Luglio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> Perché gli chiami errori? Non lo sono in quanto le scelte fatte allora sono il convincimento che erano giuste per quel tempo ,che nel proseguo ti rammarichi che potevi fare altro prendilo come un gioco mentale se no vi i di rimpianti e si vive male .Prendi il bello di quello che fai e lascia l'altro pensa positivo vale per tutto


Perché sono stati errori...li chiamo con il loro nome . .
Ma non ho rimpianti..


----------



## Carola (5 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si non metto in dubbio che mia figlia stia crescendo...infatti ha ragione...
> Sono io la prima ad ammettere di aver sbagliato in certe cose ...se è per questo ...mi rinfaccia anche di non aver fatto il liceo
> Ma anche qui ha solo che ragione...
> Infatti ascolta più mia sorella (che ha fatto il liceo e l università )..che me a volte... però ci sta... è un modo di affermarsi...
> ...


comunque i figli in generale contestano i genitori anche se sei andato  all università fatto liceo
Fa parte del percorso temo x alcuni più che altri
Poi si torna ad apprezzare
Io ho avuto adolescenza felice con gli inevitabili alti e bassi dati da insicure e poi all improvviso Pesante e triste perché mio padre nn stava bene e siamo
Passati  da famiglai serena a dover gestire un evento pesante che ci ha tolto serenità
Ma l abbiamo pagata dopo ...mia sorella con attacchi di panico pesanti e io con una voglia  di fare fare fare x evadere da quel contesto anche troppo voglia di affermarmi di essere indipendente perché mia mamma che nn lavorava qnd mio padre e 'crollato è andata in esaurimento si è rimessa a lavorare insomma ci ha trovato spiazzati e con problemi economici
Anche la scelta di un uomo solido come mio ex e determinato forse mi  dava sicurezza infatti i miei compagni hanno in comune una grande determinazione e voglia di lavorare non comune

tante scelte  che ti poi fai arrivano da vissuti

per quello detesto il piangersi addosso perché mia madre ha reagito come  un panzer x quello è stata ottima insegnante an era esaurita e sfinita e triste perché i suoi sogni di famiglai borghese si sono infranti 
Lei era x fare la mamma moglie del dirigente 
Anche x quello non capiva come io avendo la possibilità desiderassininvece lavorare e affermarmi un minimo 

ma cazzo proprio x non fare la tua fine  !

adesso siamo ottimi rapporti e ne ammiro la forza non e stato facile x lei


----------



## mistral (8 Luglio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda??ma perché l' investigatore privato se vi eravate già lasciati e l hai oltretutto tradita tu?


L’investigatore lo ha arruolato  per cercare di scoprire se lui avesse anche qualche altra donna oltre a quelle per la quale  l’ha lasciata
Lo ha fatto per fare un “favore “all’amante ufficiale …


----------



## 7up (9 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Piccolo post di sfogo. Innanzitutto come state ? Spero bene. Faccio un piccolo riassunto delle puntate precedenti....
> 
> 2013 io sposato,lei sposata. Ci innamoriamo e spediamo i coniugi a quel paese,per fortuna non ci sono figli. Io ci metto un pelino di piu' per i devastanti sensi di colpa ma alla fine tutto va come deve andare.
> 
> ...


Come ti capisco, passati 9 anni lunedi ho ennesimo appuntamento da avvocato...


----------



## Martoriato (14 Luglio 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Come ti capisco, passati 9 anni lunedi ho ennesimo appuntamento da avvocato...


A me a giorni mi chiamera' l'avvocato, stiamo provando a mandare la raccomandata con la richiesta di divorzio ma la demente ovviamente non l'avra' ritirata di proposito. 
C'e' un problema ? Girati dall'altra parte e magicamente il problema sparira'. O ci pensera' paparino....


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> A me a giorni mi chiamera' l'avvocato, stiamo provando a mandare la raccomandata con la richiesta di divorzio ma la demente ovviamente non l'avra' ritirata di proposito.
> C'e' un problema ? Girati dall'altra parte e magicamente il problema sparira'. O ci pensera' paparino....


Ecco io leggo demente e mi domando come fa una donna a stare con uno che chiama demente l’ex moglie


----------



## Martoriato (14 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco io leggo demente e mi domando come fa una donna a stare con uno che chiama demente l’ex moglie


Ma come la dovrei mai definire una che dopo quasi 9 anni ancora mi fa le telefonate mute in ufficio o mi fa chiamare dalle sue amiche che fingono di dover chiedere qualcosa in azienda e chiedono chi e' il responsabile ? O che di fatto nella vita serve solo da bancomat per il suo avvocato ? Dai su....e' na 'poora tapina..


----------



## Nocciola (14 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma come la dovrei mai definire una che dopo quasi 9 anni ancora mi fa le telefonate mute in ufficio o mi fa chiamare dalle sue amiche che fingono di dover chiedere qualcosa in azienda e chiedono chi e' il responsabile ? O che di fatto nella vita serve solo da bancomat per il suo avvocato ? Dai su....e' na 'poora tapina..


La tua ex moglie. Fine.


----------



## Carola (14 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ecco io leggo demente e mi domando come fa una donna a stare con uno che chiama demente l’ex moglie


ma anche io rimango basita
Però vero che la mia collega dice dell ex marito morisse che è una cosa terribile ma L ha lasciata sola con die figlie di 12 mesi e 3 anni all epoca debiti che lei non sapeva si è portato via la macchina lasciandola a piedi con due pupe da portare a scuola e poi venire in ufficio ed è sparito letteralmente sparito 
La grande ha finito il liceo e le ha mandato un mazzo di rose 
Non vede le figlie da 8 anni

non so ma forse certi soggetti impazziscono e ti portano a dire cose spiacevoli


----------



## Martoriato (14 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La tua ex moglie. Fine.


Il titolo di ex moglie/ex marito va saputo portare,ci vuole dignita'.


----------



## 7up (14 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Il titolo di ex moglie/ex marito va saputo portare,ci vuole dignita'.


Hai ragione la tua storia sembra simile alla mia, fungiamo da distributori umani di danaro.
La mia ex tapina mi chiama nei week end, quando sa benissimo che io sono in compagnia della mia compagna.


----------



## Martoriato (21 Luglio 2021)

E finalmente un aggiornamento !

Raccomandata con richiesta di divorzio consensuale ritirata e firmata dall'agglomerato di cellule/contenitore biologico che risponde al nome della mia ex moglie. Ovviamente nessuna risposta,quindi mi tocchera' come per la separazione fare la parte del cattivo e partire a gamba tesa con una bella causa di divorzio giudiziale.. E per cosa poi ? Perche' quelle e' una poverta idiota,ecco perche'. Saluti e buone ferie a tutti..


----------



## Nocciola (21 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> E finalmente un aggiornamento !
> 
> Raccomandata con richiesta di divorzio consensuale ritirata e firmata dall'agglomerato di cellule/contenitore biologico che risponde al nome della mia ex moglie. Ovviamente nessuna risposta,quindi mi tocchera' come per la separazione fare la parte del cattivo e partire a gamba tesa con una bella causa di divorzio giudiziale.. E per cosa poi ? Perche' quelle e' una poverta idiota,ecco perche'. Saluti e buone ferie a tutti..


Tifo per lei e questo stupirà chi mi conosce da sempre. Parteggio sempre per gli uomini….di solito


----------



## 7up (22 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> E finalmente un aggiornamento !
> 
> Raccomandata con richiesta di divorzio consensuale ritirata e firmata dall'agglomerato di cellule/contenitore biologico che risponde al nome della mia ex moglie. Ovviamente nessuna risposta,quindi mi tocchera' come per la separazione fare la parte del cattivo e partire a gamba tesa con una bella causa di divorzio giudiziale.. E per cosa poi ? Perche' quelle e' una poverta idiota,ecco perche'. Saluti e buone ferie a tutti..


Si divorzia pure e fai bene....ma ricorda che può non finire qui.


----------



## Martoriato (22 Luglio 2021)

7up ha detto:


> Si divorzia pure e fai bene....ma ricorda che può non finire qui.


Certo che no, anche dopo il divorzio non finira' qui, finira' solo con la morte di uno di noi due. Con la differenza che io nel frattempo avro' vissuto la mia vita, lei invece avra' vissuto con meno dignita' di un cane abbandonato in un canile...


----------



## perplesso (22 Luglio 2021)

maremma impestata che palle


----------



## Foglia (22 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Certo che no, anche dopo il divorzio non finira' qui, finira' solo con la morte di uno di noi due. Con la differenza che io nel frattempo avro' vissuto la mia vita, lei invece avra' vissuto con meno dignita' di un cane abbandonato in un canile...


Porca pupattola


----------



## Carola (23 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Certo che no, anche dopo il divorzio non finira' qui, finira' solo con la morte di uno di noi due. Con la differenza che io nel frattempo avro' vissuto la mia vita, lei invece avra' vissuto con meno dignita' di un cane abbandonato in un canile...


ma perché ti odia così tanto non capsico
Certo che tu non mi sembri sto tesoro da come ne parli


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Certo che no, anche dopo il divorzio non finira' qui, finira' solo con la morte di uno di noi due. Con la differenza che io nel frattempo avro' vissuto la mia vita, lei invece avra' vissuto con meno dignita' di un cane abbandonato in un canile...


guarda mi ricordi sempre più il caso di una coppia di Parma, che una volta al mese si vedevano in tribinale na volta era lei che aveva denunciato lui per ingiurie o minacce, il mese dopo si presentavano a ruoli invertiti.

i rispettivi avvocati penso potessero campare solo delle parcelle di sti 2


----------



## Nocciola (23 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma perché ti odia così tanto non capsico
> Certo che tu non mi sembri sto tesoro da come ne parli


Tu uno così non lo odieresti?


----------



## Carola (23 Luglio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tu uno così non lo odieresti?


si a naso si 

però prima deve essere successo qualcosa prima se si detestano così

cnq l odio non è mai indifferenza sarà pure innamorato ma la odia troppo non gli è indifferente


----------



## Vera (23 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> E finalmente un aggiornamento !
> 
> Raccomandata con richiesta di divorzio consensuale ritirata e firmata dall'agglomerato di cellule/contenitore biologico che risponde al nome della mia ex moglie. Ovviamente nessuna risposta,quindi mi tocchera' come per la separazione fare la parte del cattivo e partire a gamba tesa con una bella causa di divorzio giudiziale.. E per cosa poi ? Perche' quelle e' una poverta idiota,ecco perche'. Saluti e buone ferie a tutti..


Rip


----------



## Martoriato (23 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma perché ti odia così tanto non capsico
> Certo che tu non mi sembri sto tesoro da come ne parli


Credo che ormai odi tutti gli uomini in generale. E' la seconda volta che viene spedita a quel paese dagli uomini in modo poco gentile. La prima volta a 3 mesi dalle nozze, ristorante prenotato,abito,casa comprata, mollata su due piedi per un'altra. E poi con il sottoscritto, che almeno all'altare l'ha fatta arrivare ma alla richiesta di essere fecondata giusto per tenere in piedi un matrimonio che ormai era condannato al patibolo sono esploso rovesciandole addosso anni di silenzi tossici.
Insomma due su due mollata per altre donne e in modo poco simpatico non e' cosa gradevole. In modo poco simpatico perche' e' la classica donna bambina che risveglia negli uomini il senso paterno e potettivo,quindi e' subdola,mollarla diventa difficile. Anche perche' appena le cose si mettevano male si mascherava con antidepressivi e cambiava completamente,e allora uno si chiedeva " forse sto sbagliando io". Ci vuole un atto vigliacco tipo un tradimento e parole forti e violente che uno tiene dentro di se per lungo tempo per evitare di ferire,fare del male alla piccola cucciolina.  Ma poi il tappo salta e sono dolori. E a distanza di tempo di rendi conto che e' una poverina che ha il cervello di un criceto,scambiata per un bancomat dal suo avvocato fallito,ormai strafatta di botox e inutilita' esitenziale.


----------



## Martoriato (23 Luglio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> si a naso si
> 
> però prima deve essere successo qualcosa prima se si detestano così
> 
> cnq l odio non è mai indifferenza sarà pure innamorato ma la odia troppo non gli è indifferente


Sbagliato ! Io non la odio affatto. Come si fa ad odiare una cosi' ? Lei e' il nulla,il niente di niente,e' una povera malata che ha bisogno di aiuto. Odio solo che dovro' buttare soldi dall'avvocato,solo quello. Per intenderci parlo da uno che in gita alle medie passava il tempo sull'autobus ad accarezzare i soldi e a contarli continuamente,nonche' a fargli serenate in rima che alla fine cantava tutto l'autobus. Mi scaxxa terribilmente spendere i soldi,il mio attaccamento ai soldi e' sanguigno.


----------



## perplesso (23 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sbagliato ! Io non la odio affatto. Come si fa ad odiare una cosi' ? Lei e' il nulla,il niente di niente,e' una povera malata che ha bisogno di aiuto. Odio solo che dovro' buttare soldi dall'avvocato,solo quello. Per intenderci parlo da uno che in gita alle medie passava il tempo sull'autobus ad accarezzare i soldi e a contarli continuamente,nonche' a fargli serenate in rima che alla fine cantava tutto l'autobus. Mi scaxxa terribilmente spendere i soldi,il mio attaccamento ai soldi e' sanguigno.


guarda, non ci crederai, ma che sei attaccato ai soldi s'era capito


----------



## JON (24 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sbagliato ! Io non la odio affatto. Come si fa ad odiare una cosi' ? Lei e' il nulla,il niente di niente,e' una povera malata che ha bisogno di aiuto. Odio solo che dovro' buttare soldi dall'avvocato,solo quello. Per intenderci parlo da uno che in gita alle medie passava il tempo sull'autobus ad accarezzare i soldi e a contarli continuamente,nonche' a fargli serenate in rima che alla fine cantava tutto l'autobus. *Mi scaxxa terribilmente spendere i soldi,il mio attaccamento ai soldi e' sanguigno.*


Era evidente. Tutte le volte che si cercava di capire le motivazioni dell'accanimento e l'ostinazione di entrambi, l'unica spiegazione plausibile erano sempre i soldi.

Per caso le azioni del suo avvocato tendono all'incremento del mensile?


----------



## JON (24 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Una tantum. E cash che abbatte il prezzo,pagato tutto.


Però a lei nemmeno servirebbero, mi pare, e comunque 500euro non dovrebbero  cambiarle la vita.

Magari conosce il tuo feticcio attaccamento e ti colpisce laddove sa che può ferirti?
Dopotutto tu vorresti solo espellerla dalla tua vita e dimenticarla pe sempre, non hai ragione di covare rancori se non la rabbia generata dal forzato e intenzionale prelievo di sangue mensile che aspira a diventare volutamente reiterato.


----------



## Martoriato (24 Luglio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Per caso le azioni del suo avvocato tendono all'incremento del mensile?


Scusami non aveno inteso. Il mantenimento non glielo do piu' da un pezzo, Il suo avvocato se ne sbatte di lei, ha capito che non ci sono da fare soldi e non se la fila nemmeno,l' ha scambiata solo per un bancoma. Sai quante volte e' venuto in tribunale e ha chiesto al mio gli atti da leggere all'ultimo momento perche' lui non aveva portato i suoi  ? Si e' pure dimenticato di iscrivermi all'interrogatorio formale,quell'idiota 
Insomma come vedi e' un bel frullato di idioti...


----------



## JON (24 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Scusami non aveno inteso. Il mantenimento non glielo do piu' da un pezzo, Il suo avvocato se ne sbatte di lei, ha capito che non ci sono da fare soldi e non se la fila nemmeno,l' ha scambiata solo per un bancoma. Sai quante volte e' venuto in tribunale e ha chiesto al mio gli atti da leggere all'ultimo momento perche' lui non aveva portato i suoi  ? Si e' pure dimenticato di iscrivermi all'interrogatorio formale,quell'idiota
> Insomma come vedi e' un bel frullato di idioti...


Quindi il problema è solo il divorzio.
Pensi che una volta ottenuto riuscirete ad ignorarvi?


----------



## Martoriato (24 Luglio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Quindi il problema è solo il divorzio.
> Pensi che una volta ottenuto riuscirete ad ignorarvi?


A voja ! Incrociata in banca 3 mesi fa, ho visto una tizia bionda,agghindata e ben vestita e ho visto che era lei ma per me non era lei. Insomma non so come spiegarla ecco,sicuramente in sociologia il termine c'e'. Insomma per me era una tizia che mi e' passata davanti agli occhi e la mia mente l'ha interpretata come se fosse la mia ex moglie perche' lo era ,ma alla fine non era nemmeno quello,era una cosa che passava,una tizia tra mille che pero' e' stata pure mia moglie...


----------



## Foglia (25 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> A voja ! Incrociata in banca 3 mesi fa, ho visto una tizia bionda,agghindata e ben vestita e ho visto che era lei ma per me non era lei. Insomma non so come spiegarla ecco,sicuramente in sociologia il termine c'e'. Insomma per me era una tizia che mi e' passata davanti agli occhi e la mia mente l'ha interpretata come se fosse la mia ex moglie perche' lo era ,ma alla fine non era nemmeno quello,era una cosa che passava,una tizia tra mille che pero' e' stata pure mia moglie...


Minchia.... Io capisco che quando ci si lascia in malomodo più che altro (se si potesse, e non sempre si può) il desiderio sarebbe quello di dire "a mai più ". Nel mio caso, ad esempio, se non ci fosse stato un figlio di mezzo, altro che mediazioni e paioli per provare nuovamente a comunicare. Ma non so come dire: proprio al di fuori di discorsi economici e tribunaleschi, oltre che per quanto giocoforza diventa indispensabile per gestire in due un figlio, il resto della vita del mio ex non mi interessa. Non sto a guardare come è vestito, o a pensare alla sua nuova vita. Meno che meno mi verrebbe da spiare cosa scrive su fb, o criticare se andasse dal chirurgo estetico, o se porta i fiori alla mamma eccetera. Cioè: è proprio un bel strachissenefrega . I ricordi no ,ho già detto che un po' soffro per il fatto di avere - più nitidi - quelli brutti rispetto a quelli belli. Però la mia è stata anche una storia un po' estrema, non l'ho certo piantato per andar con l'ammmmorrrrre della mia vita


----------



## JON (25 Luglio 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> A voja ! Incrociata in banca 3 mesi fa, ho visto una tizia bionda,agghindata e ben vestita e ho visto che era lei ma per me non era lei. Insomma non so come spiegarla ecco,sicuramente in sociologia il termine c'e'. Insomma per me era una tizia che mi e' passata davanti agli occhi e la mia mente l'ha interpretata come se fosse la mia ex moglie perche' lo era ,ma alla fine non era nemmeno quello,era una cosa che passava,una tizia tra mille che pero' e' stata pure mia moglie...


Indifferenza.
Premesso che i ricordi restano tali, la degna fine di una storia si ferma a quelli e il resto diventa assolutamente ininfluente.
Dopotutto quando si chiude una storia è per estinguerla, se così non fosse sarebbe insano.


----------



## MariLea (20 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sbagliato ! Io non la odio affatto. Come si fa ad odiare una cosi' ? Lei e' il nulla,il niente di niente,e' una povera malata che ha bisogno di aiuto. Odio solo che dovro' buttare soldi dall'avvocato,solo quello. Per intenderci parlo da uno che in gita alle medie passava il tempo sull'autobus ad accarezzare i soldi e a contarli continuamente,nonche' a fargli serenate in rima che alla fine cantava tutto l'autobus. Mi scaxxa terribilmente spendere i soldi,il mio attaccamento ai soldi e' sanguigno.


E tutto sto casino durato anni per cosa? per ottenere un altro contratto di matrimonio 
Ma amatevi giorno per giorno e decidete voi della vostra vita... che finora vi ha portato pure bene.


----------



## Martoriato (24 Agosto 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> E tutto sto casino durato anni per cosa? per ottenere un altro contratto di matrimonio
> Ma amatevi giorno per giorno e decidete voi della vostra vita... che finora vi ha portato pure bene.


La fretta di risposarci ci e' passata, ma assolutamente voglio e vogliamo liberarci dalla zavorra burocratica che mi lega a quella ritardata inutile....


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Agosto 2021)

pagherei in bitcoin per sentire la versione della ritardata inutile….


----------



## Vera (24 Agosto 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Indifferenza.
> Premesso che i ricordi restano tali, la degna fine di una storia si ferma a quelli e il resto diventa assolutamente ininfluente.
> Dopotutto quando si chiude una storia è per estinguerla, se così non fosse sarebbe insano.


È tutto tranne che indifferenza.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> È tutto tranne che indifferenza.
> 
> Concordo! Altro che indifferenza!


----------



## Martoriato (24 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> È tutto tranne che indifferenza.


Sono solo i soldi,il resto non conta nulla. I soldi. Cosa c'e' di piu' tragico del buttare i soldi ? I soldi,leggi la parola :  S-O-L-D-I, leggi la parola e respirala dentro di te . Sono come una coperta calda davanti al fuoco,come un caffe' caldo mentre fuori piove,sono il sangue che scorre nelle vene. Nulla e' piu' sacro dei soldi. Come dice mio padre " il cassetto e' santo e benedetto".

Poi sei libera di pensare quello che vuoi,alla fine non mi conosci ne' il conosco te.


----------



## Vera (24 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sono solo i soldi,il resto non conta nulla. I soldi. Cosa c'e' di piu' tragico del buttare i soldi ? I soldi,leggi la parola :  S-O-L-D-I, leggi la parola e respirala dentro di te . Sono come una coperta calda davanti al fuoco,come un caffe' caldo mentre fuori piove,sono il sangue che scorre nelle vene. Nulla e' piu' sacro dei soldi. Come dice mio padre " il cassetto e' santo e benedetto".
> 
> Poi sei libera di pensare quello che vuoi,alla fine non mi conosci ne' il conosco te.


Buttare tempo in cazzate.


----------



## Martoriato (24 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Buttare tempo in cazzate.


Tempo e SOLDI in cazzate.


----------



## kikko64 (24 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sono solo i soldi,il resto non conta nulla. I soldi. Cosa c'e' di piu' tragico del buttare i soldi ? I soldi,leggi la parola :  S-O-L-D-I, leggi la parola e respirala dentro di te . Sono come una coperta calda davanti al fuoco,come un caffe' caldo mentre fuori piove,sono il sangue che scorre nelle vene. Nulla e' piu' sacro dei soldi. Come dice mio padre " il cassetto e' santo e benedetto".
> 
> Poi sei libera di pensare quello che vuoi,alla fine non mi conosci ne' il conosco te.


Tu sei il mio complemento a zero (se sai cos'è in matematica) ... 
Per me l'unica cosa che NON conta nulla sono proprio i soldi ... soprattutto dopo l'anno scorso quando ho preso il covid e sono finito all'ospedale senza avere la certezza che ne sai uscito sulle mie gambe. 
Ho un buon stipendio che mi permette di mantenere mia figlia minore in una università privata (fuori sede), di fare un bonifico mensile alla mia (quasi ex) moglie ed il resto mi basta per pagare l'affitto e vivere una vita tranquilla senza troppi pensieri (e mantenere i miei, ormai pochi, hobby "motoristici") ... in banca il vuoto cosmico ... tanti entrano, tanti escono e va bene così.


----------



## perplesso (24 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sono solo i soldi,il resto non conta nulla. I soldi. Cosa c'e' di piu' tragico del buttare i soldi ? I soldi,leggi la parola :  S-O-L-D-I, leggi la parola e respirala dentro di te . Sono come una coperta calda davanti al fuoco,come un caffe' caldo mentre fuori piove,sono il sangue che scorre nelle vene. Nulla e' piu' sacro dei soldi. Come dice mio padre " il cassetto e' santo e benedetto".
> 
> Poi sei libera di pensare quello che vuoi,alla fine non mi conosci ne' il conosco te.


E chi cazzo sei, Monty burns?


----------



## Martoriato (24 Agosto 2021)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Tu sei il mio complemento a zero (se sai cos'è in matematica) ...
> Per me l'unica cosa che NON conta nulla sono proprio i soldi ... soprattutto dopo l'anno scorso quando ho preso il covid e sono finito all'ospedale senza avere la certezza che ne sai uscito sulle mie gambe.
> Ho un buon stipendio che mi permette di mantenere mia figlia minore in una università privata (fuori sede), di fare un bonifico mensile alla mia (quasi ex) moglie ed il resto mi basta per pagare l'affitto e vivere una vita tranquilla senza troppi pensieri (e mantenere i miei, ormai pochi, hobby "motoristici") ... in banca il vuoto cosmico ... tanti entrano, tanti escono e va bene così.


Sei fortunato, vorrei avere io un approccio cosi' distaccato alla questione soldi,ma semplicemente non ci riesco. Sono figlio di un imprenditore e la parola debiti e' sempre stata presente nella nostra vita. Curioso come mio padre oggi ragioni esattamente come te.
Le telefonate interminabili di lui alle banche per convincerli a farsi estendere il credito per costruire quello che ha costruito e gestito, a volte non bene, negli anni . I mutui,gli interessi passivi, i debiti,debiti e ancora debiti nonostante il suo mega stipendio di allora con appartamento da 300metri quadri pagato dall'azienda. Erano i gloriosi anni '80, appartamento a Porto Cervo ,io che uscivo in yacht con i figli delle star di quegli anni e cagate simili,ma ancora debiti,e sembrava che i soldi che entravano non bastassero mai per ripianare tutto. Oggi le banche ci danno qualsiasi cosa chiediamo,ma sono io che non voglio piu' niente. Semplicemente quello che ho e' mio,e sono pronto a passare sul cadavere di chiunque per proteggerlo. 

Oggi nel cassetto c'erano una decina di banconote da 50 euro nuove nuove,fresche di stampa. Le ho toccate ed erano meravigliose, pure e pulite. Erano come il pane appena sfornato, croccanti e profumate in tutta la loro bonta' e onesta'. Una, ne ho dovuta prendere almeno una...


----------



## Vera (24 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sei fortunato, vorrei avere io un approccio cosi' distaccato alla questione soldi,ma semplicemente non ci riesco. Sono figlio di un imprenditore e la parola debiti e' sempre stata presente nella nostra vita. Curioso come mio padre oggi ragioni esattamente come te.
> Le telefonate interminabili di lui alle banche per convincerli a farsi estendere il credito per costruire quello che ha costruito e gestito, a volte non bene, negli anni . I mutui,gli interessi passivi, i debiti,debiti e ancora debiti nonostante il suo mega stipendio di allora con appartamento da 300metri quadri pagato dall'azienda. Erano i gloriosi anni '80, appartamento a Porto Cervo ,io che uscivo in yacht con i figli delle star di quegli anni e cagate simili,ma ancora debiti,e sembrava che i soldi che entravano non bastassero mai per ripianare tutto. Oggi le banche ci danno qualsiasi cosa chiediamo,ma sono io che non voglio piu' niente. Semplicemente quello che ho e' mio,e sono pronto a passare sul cadavere di chiunque per proteggerlo.
> 
> Oggi nel cassetto c'erano una decina di banconote da 50 euro nuove nuove,fresche di stampa. Le ho toccate ed erano meravigliose, pure e pulite. Erano come il pane appena sfornato, croccanti e profumate in tutta la loro bonta' e onesta'. Una, ne ho dovuta prendere almeno una...


E finalmente sei felice.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sei fortunato, vorrei avere io un approccio cosi' distaccato alla questione soldi,ma semplicemente non ci riesco. Sono figlio di un imprenditore e la parola debiti e' sempre stata presente nella nostra vita. Curioso come mio padre oggi ragioni esattamente come te.
> Le telefonate interminabili di lui alle banche per convincerli a farsi estendere il credito per costruire quello che ha costruito e gestito, a volte non bene, negli anni . I mutui,gli interessi passivi, i debiti,debiti e ancora debiti nonostante il suo mega stipendio di allora con appartamento da 300metri quadri pagato dall'azienda. Erano i gloriosi anni '80, appartamento a Porto Cervo ,io che uscivo in yacht con i figli delle star di quegli anni e cagate simili,ma ancora debiti,e sembrava che i soldi che entravano non bastassero mai per ripianare tutto. Oggi le banche ci danno qualsiasi cosa chiediamo,ma sono io che non voglio piu' niente. Semplicemente quello che ho e' mio,e sono pronto a passare sul cadavere di chiunque per proteggerlo.
> 
> Oggi nel cassetto c'erano una decina di banconote da 50 euro nuove nuove,fresche di stampa. Le ho toccate ed erano meravigliose, pure e pulite. Erano come il pane appena sfornato, croccanti e profumate in tutta la loro bonta' e onesta'. Una, ne ho dovuta prendere almeno una...


Che tristezza l’ultima parte


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sei fortunato, vorrei avere io un approccio cosi' distaccato alla questione soldi,ma semplicemente non ci riesco. Sono figlio di un imprenditore e la parola debiti e' sempre stata presente nella nostra vita. Curioso come mio padre oggi ragioni esattamente come te.
> Le telefonate interminabili di lui alle banche per convincerli a farsi estendere il credito per costruire quello che ha costruito e gestito, a volte non bene, negli anni . I mutui,gli interessi passivi, i debiti,debiti e ancora debiti nonostante il suo mega stipendio di allora con appartamento da 300metri quadri pagato dall'azienda. Erano i gloriosi anni '80, appartamento a Porto Cervo ,io che uscivo in yacht con i figli delle star di quegli anni e cagate simili,ma ancora debiti,e sembrava che i soldi che entravano non bastassero mai per ripianare tutto. Oggi le banche ci danno qualsiasi cosa chiediamo,ma sono io che non voglio piu' niente. Semplicemente quello che ho e' mio,e sono pronto a passare sul cadavere di chiunque per proteggerlo.
> 
> Oggi nel cassetto c'erano una decina di banconote da 50 euro nuove nuove,fresche di stampa. Le ho toccate ed erano meravigliose, pure e pulite. Erano come il pane appena sfornato, croccanti e profumate in tutta la loro bonta' e onesta'. Una, ne ho dovuta prendere almeno una...


hai una tipografia in cantina?


----------



## Vera (25 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> hai una tipografia in cantina?


È lui.


----------



## patroclo (25 Agosto 2021)

beh...con tutti i difetti che ha la tua ex moglie devo dire che ha capito benissimo dove colpire per farti male


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> beh...con tutti i difetti che ha la tua ex moglie devo dire che ha capito benissimo dove colpire per farti male


Secondo me invece è lui che si crea questo  "legaccio". Alla ex moglie interessano i soldi, mica lui. Io non so che tipo di vita avessero prima: ma se mi molli come fossi il sacco dell'umido che finalmente butti nella spazzatura, beh, facciamo che almeno quell'umido qualcosa ti costa. Ma non ci vedo poi questo intento a colpire lui nel "personale", quanto piuttosto lo stesso tipo di interesse che porta anche tanti a non separarsi mai.... , solo ex latere opposto.


----------



## patroclo (25 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me invece è lui che si crea questo  "legaccio". Alla ex moglie interessano i soldi, mica lui. Io non so che tipo di vita avessero prima: ma se mi molli come fossi il sacco dell'umido che finalmente butti nella spazzatura, beh, facciamo che almeno quell'umido qualcosa ti costa. Ma non ci vedo poi questo intento a colpire lui nel "personale", quanto piuttosto lo stesso tipo di interesse che porta anche tanti a non separarsi mai.... , solo ex latere opposto.


...una cosa non esclude l'altra


----------



## Foglia (25 Agosto 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...una cosa non esclude l'altra


Mah. Boh. Sinceramente troverei molto stupido passare anni a cercare di farla pagare a uno. Farla pagare nel senso di vendicarsi. Piuttosto, i soldi fan comodo a tutti, se si riesce ad averne diritto tanto meglio.


----------



## Martoriato (25 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> hai una tipografia in cantina?


Magari  ! Pagamento di un cliente..


----------



## kikko64 (25 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sei fortunato, vorrei avere io un approccio cosi' distaccato alla questione soldi,ma semplicemente non ci riesco. Sono figlio di un imprenditore e la parola debiti e' sempre stata presente nella nostra vita. Curioso come mio padre oggi ragioni esattamente come te.
> Le telefonate interminabili di lui alle banche per convincerli a farsi estendere il credito per costruire quello che ha costruito e gestito, a volte non bene, negli anni . I mutui,gli interessi passivi, i debiti,debiti e ancora debiti nonostante il suo mega stipendio di allora con appartamento da 300metri quadri pagato dall'azienda. Erano i gloriosi anni '80, appartamento a Porto Cervo ,io che uscivo in yacht con i figli delle star di quegli anni e cagate simili,ma ancora debiti,e sembrava che i soldi che entravano non bastassero mai per ripianare tutto. Oggi le banche ci danno qualsiasi cosa chiediamo,ma sono io che non voglio piu' niente. Semplicemente quello che ho e' mio,e sono pronto a passare sul cadavere di chiunque per proteggerlo.
> 
> Oggi nel cassetto c'erano una decina di banconote da 50 euro nuove nuove,fresche di stampa. Le ho toccate ed erano meravigliose, pure e pulite. Erano come il pane appena sfornato, croccanti e profumate in tutta la loro bonta' e onesta'. Una, ne ho dovuta prendere almeno una...


Pensa, anch'io stamattina prima di uscire per andare in ufficio (ovviamente in bicicletta ... dove vivo ora si usano solo quelle) cercando le chiavi di casa ho aperto un cassetto e ci ho trovato delle caramelle, probabilmente neanche tanto recenti, gommose alla frutta ... quelle che adoro. Ne ho messa in bocca una e sono uscito felice ... forse più di Te.


----------



## MariLea (25 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> ...
> Oggi nel cassetto c'erano una decina di banconote da 50 euro nuove nuove,fresche di stampa. Le ho toccate ed erano meravigliose, pure e pulite. Erano come il pane appena sfornato, croccanti e profumate in tutta la loro bonta' e onesta'. Una, ne ho dovuta prendere almeno una...



I soldi sono importanti per quello che ci possono dare, soprattutto in ambito sanitario...
Ma sono ben spesi anche per liberarsi di una ex mignatta (con la "a" eh )


----------



## Martoriato (26 Agosto 2021)

MariLea ha detto:


> I soldi sono importanti per quello che ci possono dare, soprattutto in ambito sanitario...
> Ma sono ben spesi anche per liberarsi di una ex mignatta (con la "a" eh )


Magari fosse stata mignatta,almeno sarebbe stata qualcosa ! E' poco piu' che un contenitore biologico che respira,un agglomerato di organi che al momento cammina sulla terra..


----------



## Carola (26 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Magari fosse stata mignatta,almeno sarebbe stata qualcosa ! E' poco piu' che un contenitore biologico che respira,un agglomerato di organi che al momento cammina sulla terra..


quanto odio dai che brutto


----------



## Foglia (26 Agosto 2021)

Trovo anch'io molto brutto vederla così, soprattutto a distanza di tempo. Quando il tempo "mitiga", o dovrebbe mitigare. Un agglomerato di organi davvero non si può sentire.


----------



## Ulisse (26 Agosto 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> È lui.


ma anche lui


----------



## Martoriato (26 Agosto 2021)

[tutti...


Foglia ha detto:


> Trovo anch'io molto brutto vederla così, soprattutto a distanza di tempo. Quando il tempo "mitiga", o dovrebbe mitigare. Un agglomerato di organi davvero non si può sentire.


Quando avro' finito di buttare soldi in parcelle di avvocati il tempo avra' finalmente mitigato tutto...
3 volte cornuta e alla fine io devo pagare anche per i primi due...e che diamine  !


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Agosto 2021)

Ma tu sei triste solo per Il denaro che stai spendendo o anche per altri motivi?


----------



## Martoriato (26 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma tu sei triste solo per Il denaro che stai spendendo o anche per altri motivi?


Solo ed esclusivamente per il denaro,solo per quello. E sul fatto che per colpa di una essere simile come cittadino mi sento in colpa a dover contribuire all'ulteriore rallentamento della macchina giudiziaria italiana che ha sicuramente ben altre cose da fare anziche' stare dietro ad una malata col complesso di Elettra strafatta di psicofarmaci e botox.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Agosto 2021)

Amen


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma tu sei triste solo per Il denaro che stai spendendo o anche per altri motivi?


È una domanda retorica ovviamente


----------



## Vera (26 Agosto 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma anche lui


Rende l'idea


----------



## Vera (26 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma tu sei triste solo per Il denaro che stai spendendo o anche per altri motivi?


È triste e basta.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> È una domanda retorica ovviamente


Era una domanda per lui prima di tutto ed avrei gradito una risposta da lui.
Ma apprezzo comunque il tuo desiderio di esserci.


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Era una domanda per lui prima di tutto ed avrei gradito una risposta da lui.
> Ma apprezzo comunque il tuo desiderio di esserci.


Era per dire che è evidente come la pensa. Apprezzo il tuo amore per la banalità del male


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Era per dire che è evidente come la pensa. Apprezzo il tuo amore per la banalità del male


Ed io apprezzo il tuo desiderio di avere la mia attenzione….
La banalita del male invece è uno splendido libro che ho letto tempo fa.
Te lo consiglio.


----------



## Foglia (26 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> [tutti...
> 
> 
> Quando avro' finito di buttare soldi in parcelle di avvocati il tempo avra' finalmente mitigato tutto...
> 3 volte cornuta e alla fine io devo pagare anche per i primi due...e che diamine  !


Non ricordo più a che punto siete. Ricordo vagamente (e forse) un appello alla sentenza di separazione, ma potrebbe essere un ricorso per la modifica delle condizioni. 
Una cosa ti volevo dire: avete provato  (magari in vista del divorzio, se non già in atto) a mettervi d'accordo in altre sedi? Coi rispettivi legali, oppure voi due: le sedi per farlo anche assistiti da parti terze non mancano 
Però vedo un problema, grosso enorme come una casa 
Se tu parli di lei in questo modo, è impossibile  (a meno che tu non sia una sorta di dr. jeckill e mr. hyde ) che tu possa minimamente pensare di intavolare con lei un discorso AL DI FUORI DI UN CONTESTO GIUDIZIALE. Contenzioso 
Perché lei non so , ma da come ne parli tu è evidente che non sareste in grado di mettervi civilmente a tavolino.... anche solo per PROVARE, a definire le pendenze... Nemmeno con un plotone di figure professionali qualificate per assistervi ed aiutarvi a mediare. Poi come ti puoi lamentare, delle parcelle degli avvocati?


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ed io apprezzo il tuo desiderio di avere la mia attenzione….
> La banalita del male invece è uno splendido libro che ho letto tempo fa.
> Te lo consiglio.


Il fatto che tu dubiti che non conosca quel libro dovrebbe costituire grave offesa, ma ti perdono


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu dubiti che non conosca quel libro dovrebbe costituire grave offesa, ma ti perdono


Non ti conosco abbastanza.
E non so mica se è un male o un bene reciproco.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Magari fosse stata mignatta,almeno sarebbe stata qualcosa ! E' poco piu' che un contenitore biologico che respira,un agglomerato di organi che al momento cammina sulla terra..


Che schifo! Meriti davvero che ti porti via più soldi possibile 
Soprattutto mi domando se queste cose le dici davanti alla nuova compagna
Io ti mollerei in tronco


----------



## Martoriato (26 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ricordo più a che punto siete. Ricordo vagamente (e forse) un appello alla sentenza di separazione, ma potrebbe essere un ricorso per la modifica delle condizioni.
> *Una cosa ti volevo dire: avete provato  (magari in vista del divorzio, se non già in atto) a mettervi d'accordo in altre sedi? Coi rispettivi legali, oppure voi due: le sedi per farlo anche assistiti da parti terze non mancano *
> Però vedo un problema, grosso enorme come una casa
> Se tu parli di lei in questo modo, è impossibile  (a meno che tu non sia una sorta di dr. jeckill e mr. hyde ) che tu possa minimamente pensare di intavolare con lei un discorso AL DI FUORI DI UN CONTESTO GIUDIZIALE. Contenzioso
> Perché lei non so , ma da come ne parli tu è evidente che non sareste in grado di mettervi civilmente a tavolino.... anche solo per PROVARE, a definire le pendenze... Nemmeno con un plotone di figure professionali qualificate per assistervi ed aiutarvi a mediare. Poi come ti puoi lamentare, delle parcelle degli avvocati?


Certamente, a meta' settembre su suo invito abbiamo un incontro di mediazione dove lei (il suo avvocato) mi chiedera' una cifra e io ne proporro' un altra che sara' meno di un terzo di quella che chiedono loro. A quel punto o la accettano o riceveranno un bel dito medio e avanti in tribunale. Tanto e' gia' tutto scritto sulla sentenza di separazione...


----------



## Martoriato (26 Agosto 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Che schifo! Meriti davvero che ti porti via più soldi possibile*
> Soprattutto mi domando se queste cose le dici davanti alla nuova compagna
> Io ti mollerei in tronco


Sai cosa ? Glielo auguro. Spero mi lasci in mutande. I soldi che dovesse riuscire a portarmi via saranno il prezzo della sua dignita' e del suo essere donna.


----------



## Foglia (26 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Certamente, a meta' settembre su suo invito abbiamo un incontro di mediazione dove lei (il suo avvocato) mi chiedera' una cifra e io ne proporro' un altra che sara' meno di un terzo di quella che chiedono loro. A quel punto o la accettano o riceveranno un bel dito medio e avanti in tribunale. Tanto e' gia' tutto scritto sulla sentenza di separazione...


Quindi niente mediazione, solo il normale carteggio tra legali o poco più. Anche tu andrai all'incontro accompagnato dal tuo. Se però parti già CONVINTO di non poter mediare (tra le vostre posizioni, intendo) è anche inutile (davvero!  ) pagare una riunione e una vacazione dei rispettivi avvocati. È sufficiente il carteggio di routine, e una telefonata tra loro. È questo che ti voglio dire: paghi i soldi per il tempo del tuo avvocato. Fanne anche un'opportunità. Poi non è detto che riesca di trovare un accordo, ma se parti già prevenuto, io, da legale, ti direi che è pure inutile provarci. Hai mai pensato che (anche a voler pigliare per buono che sai già ciò che ti chiederà) magari se le offri un terzo no, ma se arrivi alla metà (sto sparando eh, é giusto per spiegare il concetto) ci possono essere le basi, per una trattativa? (immagino che anche lei conosca che sei attaccato al soldo, sparare alto potrebbe essere una strategia). Hai valutato i costi del processo? Hai tenuto conto che l'esito di un processo non è mai scontato? Almeno provare. Ti rendi conto che se ti poni in una trattativa dicendo che offrirai un terzo del richiesto (e altrimenti dito medio) È PERFETTAMENTE INUTILE provare a mediare? Non Ti arriva la sensazione di perdere più tempo in farse, lamentandoti di un sistema (e dei suoi costi) che si trova ad imporre una sua decisione, ma non fai nulla per vagliare strade alternative? Chiedo 

Edit: da legale con un cliente, nella valutazione, rientrerebbe anche una quantificazione degli interessi economici e finanziari in ballo. In questa sede non mi interessa farlo e non voglio girar coltelli nelle piaghe


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sai cosa ? Glielo auguro. Spero mi lasci in mutande. I soldi che dovesse riuscire a portarmi via saranno il prezzo della sua dignita' e del suo essere donna.


Ma tu parli così della tua ex moglie alla tua donna? Cosi per curiosità



Martoriato ha detto:


> Certamente, a meta' settembre su suo invito abbiamo un incontro di mediazione dove lei (il suo avvocato) mi chiedera' una cifra e io ne proporro' un altra che sara' meno di un terzo di quella che chiedono loro. A quel punto o la accettano o riceveranno un bel dito medio e avanti in tribunale. Tanto e' gia' tutto scritto sulla sentenza di separazione...


E cosa c'è scritto sulla sentenza


----------



## Martoriato (26 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi niente mediazione, solo il normale carteggio tra legali o poco più. Anche tu andrai all'incontro accompagnato dal tuo. Se però parti già CONVINTO di non poter mediare (tra le vostre posizioni, intendo) è anche inutile (davvero!  ) pagare una riunione e una vacazione dei rispettivi avvocati. È sufficiente il carteggio di routine, e una telefonata tra loro. È questo che ti voglio dire: paghi i soldi per il tempo del tuo avvocato. Fanne anche un'opportunità. Poi non è detto che riesca di trovare un accordo, ma se parti già prevenuto, io, da legale, ti direi che è pure inutile provarci. Hai mai pensato che (anche a voler pigliare per buono che sai già ciò che ti chiederà) magari se le offri un terzo no, ma se arrivi alla metà (sto sparando eh, é giusto per spiegare il concetto) ci possono essere le basi, per una trattativa? (immagino che anche lei conosca che sei attaccato al soldo, sparare alto potrebbe essere una strategia). Hai valutato i costi del processo? Hai tenuto conto che l'esito di un processo non è mai scontato? Almeno provare. Ti rendi conto che se ti poni in una trattativa dicendo che offrirai un terzo del richiesto (e altrimenti dito medio) È PERFETTAMENTE INUTILE provare a mediare? Non Ti arriva la sensazione di perdere più tempo in farse, lamentandoti di un sistema (e dei suoi costi) che si trova ad imporre una sua decisione, ma non fai nulla per vagliare strade alternative? Chiedo
> 
> Edit: da legale con un cliente, nella valutazione, rientrerebbe anche una quantificazione degli interessi economici e finanziari in ballo. In questa sede non mi interessa farlo e non voglio girar coltelli nelle piaghe


Io saro' li ad ascoltare e si vedra'. Interessi economici non ci sono,lei e' piena di soldi e assieme non abbiamo manco un feltrino di una sedia.


----------



## Carola (26 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Certamente, a meta' settembre su suo invito abbiamo un incontro di mediazione dove lei (il suo avvocato) mi chiedera' una cifra e io ne proporro' un altra che sara' meno di un terzo di quella che chiedono loro. A quel punto o la accettano o riceveranno un bel dito medio e avanti in tribunale. Tanto e' gia' tutto scritto sulla sentenza di separazione...


ma se non avete figli .. perché le dovresti qualcosa ? Mica ci sono ragazzini da mantenere


----------



## Martoriato (26 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma tu parli così della tua ex moglie alla tua donna? Cosi per curiosità
> 
> 
> E cosa c'è scritto sulla sentenza


No,ne parlo molto peggio.

La sentenza scritta in una pagina e mezzo dice questo " signora,ha ragione lei,il matrimonio e' finito per colpa di suo marito,pero' lei e' giovane e piu' che benestante,suo marito agli atti risulta il contrario e ha anche un figlio. Stia bene e arrivederci"


----------



## Martoriato (26 Agosto 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma se non avete figli .. perché le dovresti qualcosa ? Mica ci sono ragazzini da mantenere


Per il danno morale delle corna...


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Agosto 2021)

Ah sono le corna che ti rodono.


----------



## Foglia (26 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Io saro' li ad ascoltare e si vedra'. Interessi economici non ci sono,lei e' piena di soldi e assieme non abbiamo manco un feltrino di una sedia.


Quindi le proponi un terzo di cosa????


----------



## Lostris (26 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Per il danno morale delle corna...


Perché, pensi che scoprire un tradimento non sia qualcosa di traumatico?


----------



## Foglia (26 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Per il danno morale delle corna...


Quindi non sareste in sede di divorzio.


----------



## Foglia (26 Agosto 2021)

Se ho ben capito, i giudizi sarebbero pertanto due: quello di divorzio e altro distinto risarcitorio  (quello del divorzio non è sede per questo tipo di domande). @Martoriato, hai valutato i costi di un autonomo processo? In cui peraltro il tuo legale avrà valutato come possibile e anzi probabile, una (almeno) parziale soccombenza (altrimenti non le offriresti nulla, immagino....  ).


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Sai cosa ? Glielo auguro. Spero mi lasci in mutande. I soldi che dovesse riuscire a portarmi via saranno il prezzo della sua dignita' e del suo essere donna.


Pensa alla tua di dignità e di pochezza


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No,ne parlo molto peggio.


Allora vi siete trovati. Complimenti


----------



## Vera (26 Agosto 2021)

Più leggo e più rafforzo la mia idea di singletudine eterna.


----------



## Martoriato (26 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi le proponi un terzo di cosa????


della presunta perdita economica che aveva avuto quando per depressione aveva lasciato il lavoro. Le offriro’ quello oppure come disse Michael Corleone “ la nostra offerta è niente”.


----------



## Martoriato (26 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi non sareste in sede di divorzio.


No, saremo presso un ente di mediazione,un incontro che per quanto mi riguarda durerà pochi minuti. O accetterà la cifra che ho in mente o la trascinero’ subito in tribunale. Si vis pacem para bellum.


----------



## Foglia (26 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No, saremo presso un ente di mediazione,un incontro che per quanto mi riguarda durerà pochi minuti. O accetterà la cifra che ho in mente o la trascinero’ subito in tribunale. Si vis pacem para bellum.


Non capisco più una cippa allora. Lei ti ha convocato in mediazione per provare a definire la questione risarcitoria? Che cavolo c'entra la questione risarcitoria con il divorzio  (che tu vuoi definire al più presto)? Le strade percorribili sono tante. Divorzio consensuale o contenzioso, mediazione su risarcimento, o autonomo giudizio di risarcimento, eventuale scelta di convogliare il risarcimento in sede di divorzio consensuale con riconoscimento di una somma a titolo di "una tantum (che sotto il profilo fiscale a lei non converrebbe....). Tu la trascini in causa (per il divorzio) se e solo se lei non media sul risarcimento? Le fai una domanda di accertamento negativo di qualsivoglia pretesa risarcitoria? Occhio che in sede di separazione e divorzio i redditi contano, in sede risarcitoria, no


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No,ne parlo molto peggio.
> 
> La sentenza scritta in una pagina e mezzo dice questo " signora,ha ragione lei,il matrimonio e' finito per colpa di suo marito,pero' lei e' giovane e piu' che benestante,suo marito agli atti risulta il contrario e ha anche un figlio. Stia bene e arrivederci"


Ma come sei un mezzo briatore e risulti nullatenente?

Se lei ascolta ste cose e non dice nulla 2 domande fattele



Martoriato ha detto:


> No, saremo presso un ente di mediazione,un incontro che per quanto mi riguarda durerà pochi minuti. O accetterà la cifra che ho in mente o la trascinero’ subito in tribunale. Si vis pacem para bellum.


Ammetto che più ti leggo e più mi pari scemo.  Sei innamorato dei soldi, a livelli quasi psicotici e sei pronto a buttarne nel cesso a migliaia per cosa?


----------



## Martoriato (26 Agosto 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma come sei un mezzo briatore e risulti nullatenente?
> 
> Se lei ascolta ste cose e non dice nulla 2 domande fattele
> 
> ...


perche' e' molto probabile che alla fine della giostra il processo mi costera' comunque meno dell'eventuale risarcimento che chiedera' lei.
Il risultare nullatenente mezzo briatore e' perche' sono un figlio di puttana e a differenza di lei le cose le pianifico per tempo.


----------



## Martoriato (26 Agosto 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non capisco più una cippa allora. Lei ti ha convocato in mediazione per provare a definire la questione risarcitoria? Che cavolo c'entra la questione risarcitoria con il divorzio  (che tu vuoi definire al più presto)? Le strade percorribili sono tante. Divorzio consensuale o contenzioso, mediazione su risarcimento, o autonomo giudizio di risarcimento, eventuale scelta di convogliare il risarcimento in sede di divorzio consensuale con riconoscimento di una somma a titolo di "una tantum (che sotto il profilo fiscale a lei non converrebbe....). Tu la trascini in causa (per il divorzio) se e solo se lei non media sul risarcimento? Le fai una domanda di accertamento negativo di qualsivoglia pretesa risarcitoria? Occhio che in sede di separazione e divorzio i redditi contano, in sede risarcitoria, no


Andiamo per gradi :

- sentenza di separazione ( giudiziale) : il giudice le ha dato ragione e mi ha dato l'addebito ma NON ha assolutamente accolto la sua domanda risarcitoria in quanto la signora risulta piena di soldi ( 4/5 conti correnti,auto da 50K euro e azienda rilevata pochi mesi dopo la separazione che macina fatturati ) e perfettamente in salute e in grado di lavorare ( maratone in mezza italia e presenza fissa nei locali piu' cool della citta' ).

- mesi fa il mio avvocato fa al suo " oh,la vogliamo chiudere la cosa ? Hai letto la sentenza ? " e quello fa " scusa ma di cosa parli ? ( manco se lo ricordava...) ". Il mio fa " dai su,la faccenda dei due !! " E l'altro " aaaah ok, dateci una cifra a 4 zeri " , e il mio " Ma sei scemo ? Ma l'hai letta la sentenza ??

- spedita da me raccomandata con richiesta di divorzio consensuale a cui non e' stata data risposta.

- ricevuta io la raccomandata con convocazione dal mediatore. La sua speranza e' quella di prendere qualche soldo prima che il giudice, molto probabilmente e come ha gia' fatto in sede di separazione, le dica di stare a cuccia e non rompere le palle.

..ad maiora.




p.s. un talebano si e' fatto saltare in aria e sono morti dei bambini,ci rendiamo conto di che razza di CAZZATE siano certi problemi ?


----------



## perplesso (26 Agosto 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> perche' e' molto probabile che alla fine della giostra il processo mi costera' comunque meno dell'eventuale risarcimento che chiedera' lei.
> Il risultare nullatenente mezzo briatore e' perche' sono un figlio di puttana e a differenza di lei le cose le pianifico per tempo.


Insomma hai molto da nascondere,  non solo a tua moglie



Martoriato ha detto:


> Andiamo per gradi :
> 
> - sentenza di separazione ( giudiziale) : il giudice le ha dato ragione e mi ha dato l'addebito ma NON ha assolutamente accolto la sua domanda risarcitoria in quanto la signora risulta piena di soldi ( 4/5 conti correnti,auto da 50K euro e azienda rilevata pochi mesi dopo la separazione che macina fatturati ) e perfettamente in salute e in grado di lavorare ( maratone in mezza italia e presenza fissa nei locali piu' cool della citta' ).
> 
> ...


Se sono cazzate, siediti a quel tavolo e trova un accordo, ché qui ne stai facendo tu un dramma


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Agosto 2021)

Quindi lavori in nero.


----------



## Martoriato (26 Agosto 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Quindi lavori in nero.


seee,come no..


----------



## Martoriato (3 Novembre 2021)

Vabbe' dai,gia' che ci sono vi aggiorno,che ne dite  ?

Un mese fa la demente mi convoca in una sede di mediazione per chiedermi i soldi per i supposti danni subiti,con la minaccia che se non le avessi dato i soldi mi avrebbe fatto causa. Ovviamente visto che nella sentenza il giudice ha scritto che non le spettava nulla farmi causa sarebbe per lei un suicidio. Insomma mi presento con il mio avvocato e ai mediatori facciamo un bel dito medio, a quel punto la faccia della scema inzia a cambiare colore, prima verde,poi rossa,poi viola,insomma una gamma di colori dell'incazzo tutta da ridere...ma si puo' essere piu' idioti  ?
Appena usciamo il mio avvocato mi fa " in 30 anni che faccio questo lavoro non ho mai incontrato una donna cosi'. Ma per quale motivo dopo quasi 9 anni la odia cosi' tanto ? Forse le conviene cominciare a girare con il giubbotto anti proiettile ".
Insomma e' un mese che aspetto questa denuncia ma la scema non si fa sentire, domani finalmente deposito il ricorso per il divorzio giudiziale cosi le faccio un bel regalo di natale. Povera scema, ottusa e sola come un cane


----------



## Pincopallino (3 Novembre 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Vabbe' dai,gia' che ci sono vi aggiorno,che ne dite  ?
> 
> Un mese fa la demente mi convoca in una sede di mediazione per chiedermi i soldi per i supposti danni subiti,con la minaccia che se non le avessi dato i soldi mi avrebbe fatto causa. Ovviamente visto che nella sentenza il giudice ha scritto che non le spettava nulla farmi causa sarebbe per lei un suicidio. Insomma mi presento con il mio avvocato e ai mediatori facciamo un bel dito medio, a quel punto la faccia della scema inzia a cambiare colore, prima verde,poi rossa,poi viola,insomma una gamma di colori dell'incazzo tutta da ridere...ma si puo' essere piu' idioti  ?
> Appena usciamo il mio avvocato mi fa " in 30 anni che faccio questo lavoro non ho mai incontrato una donna cosi'. Ma per quale motivo dopo quasi 9 anni la odia cosi' tanto ? Forse le conviene cominciare a girare con il giubbotto anti proiettile ".
> Insomma e' un mese che aspetto questa denuncia ma la scema non si fa sentire, domani finalmente deposito il ricorso per il divorzio giudiziale cosi le faccio un bel regalo di natale. Povera scema, ottusa e sola come un cane


Ma i suoi consulenti non le sanno queste cose?


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Vabbe' dai,gia' che ci sono vi aggiorno,che ne dite  ?
> 
> Un mese fa la demente mi convoca in una sede di mediazione per chiedermi i soldi per i supposti danni subiti,con la minaccia che se non le avessi dato i soldi mi avrebbe fatto causa. Ovviamente visto che nella sentenza il giudice ha scritto che non le spettava nulla farmi causa sarebbe per lei un suicidio. Insomma mi presento con il mio avvocato e ai mediatori facciamo un bel dito medio, a quel punto la faccia della scema inzia a cambiare colore, prima verde,poi rossa,poi viola,insomma una gamma di colori dell'incazzo tutta da ridere...ma si puo' essere piu' idioti  ?
> Appena usciamo il mio avvocato mi fa " in 30 anni che faccio questo lavoro non ho mai incontrato una donna cosi'. Ma per quale motivo dopo quasi 9 anni la odia cosi' tanto ? Forse le conviene cominciare a girare con il giubbotto anti proiettile ".
> Insomma e' un mese che aspetto questa denuncia ma la scema non si fa sentire, domani finalmente deposito il ricorso per il divorzio giudiziale cosi le faccio un bel regalo di natale. Povera scema, ottusa e sola come un cane


Di bene in meglio, direi.
Ocio che in queste cose (io sono del mestiere, e un pò le so) troppa sicurezza sull'esito di un giudizio può persino abbagliare   . Non dico che spunterà qualcosa (non ne avrei nemmeno elementi sufficienti), attenzione però sempre ad avere così tante "certezze" in tasca.

Posso immaginare in che rapporti siate, per cui starno pure mi fa la reazione del tuo avvocato. Forse non si può immaginare in che toni tu parli di lei (perché, dette le cose che dici tu di lei, a distanza di nove anni, mica ci fai una figura migliore, eh). Ho ancora in mente il "cumulo di organi" con cui l'hai definita, restai senza parole io, che qualcosa di separazioni difficili ne so, per cui....


----------



## Martoriato (3 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Di bene in meglio, direi.
> Ocio che in queste cose (io sono del mestiere, e un pò le so) troppa sicurezza sull'esito di un giudizio può persino abbagliare   . Non dico che spunterà qualcosa (non ne avrei nemmeno elementi sufficienti), attenzione però sempre ad avere così tante "certezze" in tasca.


No no per carita',nessuna certezza e piedi ben saldi a terra. Il suo avvocato e' un demente che si e' dimenticato piu' volte gli atti e persino di iscrivermi all'interrogatorio formale durante la separazione,lasciando la causa in pasto ai suoi praticanti di studio che hanno scritto della roba che avrebbe meritato di andare su Zelig, tuttavia assolutamente massima attenzione e si facciano le cose per bene preparandosi sempre al peggio.

Non nascondo che a questo punto mi ci sto anche divertendo, il fatto di farle recapitare il tutto per Natale non e' casuale, cosi' come avrei aspettato anche che il suo paparino si ammalasse e schiattasse per beccarla in un momento di assoluta fragilita' dato dal suo complesso di Elettra. Ma il tempo qui corre e io voglio liberarmi definitivamente di questa capra....

Quanto al mio avvocato gli dico solo le cose che vuole sentirsi dire, ovvero che sono mortificato che una donna cosi' bella e piena di energia e soldi non si rifaccia una vita,ma il dispiacere non e' per lei,va inteso per l'umanita' intera. E lui mi da una pacca sulla spalla dicendomi " guardi che non e' colpa sua eh " . Capra,cretina, ritardata e' come la chiamo davanti agli amici ed e' quello che penso davvero...


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No no per carita',nessuna certezza e piedi ben saldi a terra. Il suo avvocato e' un demente che si e' dimenticato piu' volte gli atti e persino di iscrivermi all'interrogatorio formale durante la separazione,lasciando la causa in pasto ai suoi praticanti di studio che hanno scritto della roba che avrebbe meritato di andare su Zelig, tuttavia assolutamente massima attenzione e si facciano le cose per bene preparandosi sempre al peggio.
> 
> *Non nascondo che a questo punto mi ci sto anche divertendo, il fatto di farle recapitare il tutto per Natale non e' casuale, cosi' come avrei aspettato anche che il suo paparino si ammalasse e schiattasse per beccarla in un momento di assoluta fragilita' dato dal suo complesso di Elettra. Ma il tempo qui corre e io voglio liberarmi definitivamente di questa capra....*
> 
> Quanto al mio avvocato gli dico solo le cose che vuole sentirsi dire, ovvero che sono mortificato che una donna cosi' bella e piena di energia e soldi non si rifaccia una vita,ma il dispiacere non e' per lei,va inteso per l'umanita' intera. E lui mi da una pacca sulla spalla dicendomi " guardi che non e' colpa sua eh " . Capra,cretina, ritardata e' come la chiamo davanti agli amici ed e' quello che penso davvero...


Eh, ma guarda che non è mica un divorzio che ti libererà da quello che provi. Peccato comunque (e lo dico io che non sono estranea all'avere provato anche odio per il mio ex) che a distanza di nove anni si arrivi a pensare tanto di una persona con cui hai diviso la vita, hai cornificato, e hai sostituito con la versione migliore   . Non entro nel merito del logorio del vostro rapporto, dico solo che se i presupposti e lo stato d'animo da parte tua è quello del grassetto, ci sarà mica da meravigliarsi se quando vi vedete in mediazione lei non è, CON TE , la donna cordiale e rispettosa che vorresti.

Le auguro davvero di riuscire a sistemare "i conti" con te, e poi tenere l'esperienza e dimenticare la persona. Perché solo l'oblio rende indifferenti a certi pensieri. Immagina solo come si potrebbe sentire se le giungesse voce che ti auguravi che il padre morisse, solo per renderle più sgradita la notifica del divorzio .

(in ogni caso, non mi è chiaro, da parte di uno che vuole "liberarsi".... anche solo del ricordo, di una persona, questo astio volto a far sì che quella persona pensi male di noi, il successivo godimento pensando a quanto rosichi, e via dicendo.... 

Un conto è tutelare i propri interessi, un conto è accanirsi. Tu lo imputi a lei, leggendoti direi che per lo meno tu sia ben lungi dall'esserne esente. Incommentabile sotto un piano umano (perdona il giudizio, ma certe cose non si possono proprio sentire), e molto, molto, incoerente sotto il versante dell'obiettivo che ti sei prefissato, vale a dire quello di "liberartene". Così, non te ne liberi più di sicuro


----------



## Martoriato (3 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le auguro davvero di riuscire a sistemare "i conti" con te, e poi tenere l'esperienza e dimenticare la persona. Perché solo l'oblio rende indifferenti a certi pensieri. Immagina solo come si potrebbe sentire se le giungesse voce *che ti auguravi che il padre morisse*, solo per renderle più sgradita la notifica del divorzio .


Perdonami,dov'e' che avrei scritto questa cosa ? No perche' ho letto e riletto e non l'ho trovato......
Quanto a tutti il resto sai come si dice,no ? "Se vuoi la pace preparati alla guerra. " . Sono sicuro che un domani quando sara' finito tutto un po' mi manchera' questo scazzo e incazzo che alla fine ti fa sentire vivo.


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Perdonami,dov'e' che avrei scritto questa cosa ? No perche' ho letto e riletto e non l'ho trovato......
> Quanto a tutti il resto sai come si dice,no ? "Se vuoi la pace preparati alla guerra. " . Sono sicuro che un domani quando sara' finito tutto un po' mi manchera' questo scazzo e incazzo che alla fine ti fa sentire vivo.



*avrei aspettato anche che il suo paparino si ammalasse e schiattasse per beccarla in un momento di assoluta fragilita'*

Ok. Non ti auguravi la morte del padre, ma la aspettavi per colpire lei in un momento di fragilità. Peccato che quello stia ancora qui , ha in parte rovinato i tuoi piani, perché tu hai giustamente fretta, ma sia mai che tu non voglia bene a suo padre


----------



## Martoriato (3 Novembre 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> *avrei aspettato anche che il suo paparino si ammalasse e schiattasse per beccarla in un momento di assoluta fragilita'*
> 
> Ok. Non ti auguravi la morte del padre, ma la aspettavi per colpire lei in un momento di fragilità. Peccato che quello stia ancora qui , ha in parte rovinato i tuoi piani, perché tu hai giustamente fretta, ma sia mai che tu non voglia bene a suo padre


Purtroppo l'erba cattiva non muore mai..


----------



## Foglia (3 Novembre 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Purtroppo l'erba cattiva non muore mai..


Porca pupattola   

Alleggeriamo un pò va, che del mio ex ammetto ci sia stato un periodo in cui gliel'ho augurata (ora non più, davvero), ma credo che se fossi mai giunta ad augurare una roba del genere al mio ex suocero..... gli avrei allungato la vita! 

Buttiamola sul ridere. Ma tu, se non ti liberi di questo odio, vivi male assai. Altro che liberarti dalla tua ex  , hai sempre ben presenti lei, e tutta la sua famiglia!


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> Insomma hai molto da nascondere,  non solo a tua moglie


naah. se voleva attivare la gdf e ha da spendere, con 10k ti trovo pure la marca delle mutande in Lussemburgo. è che probabilmente è scema lei.


----------



## perplesso (3 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> naah. se voleva attivare la gdf e ha da spendere, con 10k ti trovo pure la marca delle mutande in Lussemburgo. è che probabilmente è scema lei.


questo lo si dava per scontato, ma gli scemi possono essere pericolosi, perchè non si rendono conto di quello che fanno


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> questo lo si dava per scontato, ma gli scemi possono essere pericolosi, perché non si rendono conto di quello che fanno


o meni subito o non meni per niente.


----------



## Martoriato (3 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> naah. se voleva attivare la gdf e ha da spendere, con 10k ti trovo pure la marca delle mutande in Lussemburgo. è che probabilmente è scema lei.


la gdf la ordino’ per tutti e due  il giudice durante la separazione,saltò fuori che aveva una caterva di conti correnti che apriva e chiudeva con una frequenza spaventosa. O meglio glieli avra’ gestiti il padre,cosa che faceva quando ancora eravamo assieme. Demente del caxx….


----------



## Martoriato (3 Novembre 2021)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> o meni subito o non meni per niente.


Vero. L’ho fatta cornuta, l’ho  cacciata fuori casa dicendole che non valeva una mazza eppure è toccato a me portarla in tribunale ,sennò a quest’ora ero ancora sposato…


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Vero. L’ho fatta cornuta, l’ho  cacciata fuori casa dicendole che non valeva una mazza eppure è toccato a me portarla in tribunale ,sennò a quest’ora ero ancora sposato…


Pesante che sei. 
Ma _levarla di 'ulo _come dicono a Livorno senza fare la figura del cafone?


----------



## Arcistufo (3 Novembre 2021)

Martoriato ha detto:


> la gdf la ordino’ per tutti e due  il giudice durante la separazione,saltò fuori che aveva una caterva di conti correnti che apriva e chiudeva con una frequenza spaventosa. O meglio glieli avra’ gestiti il padre,cosa che faceva quando ancora eravamo assieme. Demente del caxx….


Quello salta agli occhi in mezzo secondo. Se fosse stata più sveglia sapendo dove mettere le mani ti avrebbe fatto il culo. Evidentemente con tutta la furia sto cervellone non ce l'aveva, su questo hai ragione. Oppure il suo avvocato era uno moscio


----------

